# *****What Hand cranker are you wearing today??*****



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well we seem to have a WRUW thread for most things, so how about a WRUW today that is a good old manual wind watch??

IMO nothing beats winding a watch to make you feel part of the whole Horological experience!

So I'll start.









Today i'm Wearing one of my favourite watches, the Panerai 000, or Zero as it's affectionately known amongst the Paneristi.

Inside is a good old 6497 pocket watch movement, that is a bit industrial to wind, but feels solid and makes a nice noise.

What hand cranker are you wearing today?? No Quartz or Autos allowed.

Ps, my I pad obviously spelt Cranker for me!! And I can't change the title.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don’t own a hand wind right now but when Stowa get the Marine 36 back in stock (after their holiday) I will own that one


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

bigclive2011;49565267
IMO nothing beats winding a watch to make you feel part of the whole Horological experience[/QUOTE said:


> Agreed...and lovely watch you have..enjoy in good health.
> 
> I am wearing today what has been on my wrist for nearly four months continuously.absolutely love the simplicity of this and the connection I have built with it 🙂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Hammy!!

Love the Bezel!!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sturmanskie chrono from early 2000's. Powered by Poljot 31659. It's a variation of the 3133 movement with hacking second hand.










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

This one today, one of six and another is on its way.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been wearing the new Vario Empire Art Deco almost non-stop since it arrived 5 days ago.







It's got a Miyota 6T33 which is an interesting looking movement for a hand wound.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is a nicely decorated movement!!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Extra Flat 50s
25 jewels, FHF-72









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Now I am sad. Both of my hand crankers, both heirlooms, are at the watchmaker's shop getting a cleaning (for the first time in 30 years). I should have them back soon!
In the meantime, here are a couple old pics. The Wittnauer was my paternal grandfather's retirement watch, and the Elgin A11 belonged to my maternal grandfather. 
Supposedly the Elgin was won in a game of cards, but more likely he loaned money to someone and never got paid back. While he wasn't in the military service during WWII, he was a welder at the Kaiser shipyard in Richmond California where the Liberty ships were being built.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Timely thread - I've been enjoying one of my handcrankers tremendously. I wound up the Damasko DK101 yesterday. Felt so nice winding it & wearing it that it's getting another day of wrist time. Sadly after today it'll get put back in the box - this is not a watch to take to the beach.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some great watches coming out so far!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I’ve only got a couple of hand winders and they are both locked in the safe today as it’s Daytona time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well best you get em out for TMW then or we’ll tell everyone you only have one watch!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well best you get em out for TMW then or we'll tell everyone you only have one watch!!


I wish. Just think of the flashy car I could be driving if I only had one watch. :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ford Capri Ghia Rodney!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

this 1 today


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I just put my SeaGull Hand Wind on today. An amazingly inexpensive watch that looks good and keeps almost perfect time!


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

This was my first hand wind 









So this is my first hand wind in the modern era and I have to say Im really enjoying it.

Slim and comfortable. I had my doubts about remembering to wind it or winding becoming a chore and I have to say neither have been an issue. I have been wearing this straight for the last 6 weeks or so as I have my other watches in storage for reasons and its been a delight.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Strella! Which curiously I am also wearing today!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All running highbeat ETA-2801


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Not a new photo since I didn't take wrist shots daily


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great combo Syn!!

That black case looks so good with the green expander.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Actually it’s dark brown,but on certain light it looks black...

The black version of fiddies are titanium with DLC coating,personally I don’t trust coated metal watch,especially in Panerai’s price range


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Caught me on a good day, only about half my watches are handwinders.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

DocScotter said:


> I've been wearing the new Vario Empire Art Deco almost non-stop since it arrived 5 days ago.
> View attachment 14370647
> 
> It's got a Miyota 6T33 which is an interesting looking movement for a hand wound.
> View attachment 14370651


I got mine today.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Dre said:


> Timely thread - I've been enjoying one of my handcrankers tremendously. I wound up the Damasko DK101 yesterday. Felt so nice winding it & wearing it that it's getting another day of wrist time. Sadly after today it'll get put back in the box - this is not a watch to take to the beach.


Hate you, Dre (NOT!). I have a DK105 blue inbound and I want it in my hot little windey hands now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of the 4 i have from my father and grandfather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

oops! i posted the wrong bulova. this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

whineboy said:


> Hate you, Dre (NOT!). I have a DK105 blue inbound and I want it in my hot little windey hands now.


It's absolutely worth the wait! The guy I got my DK101 from, a local WIS, had the blue one as well. I got to check it out when I picked up the grey one. It's a stunning watch, congrats in advance!


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*What Hand cranker are you wearing today?*

*Oris pro pilot 10 days
Cal. 111*


*The mega cranker, with one huge barrel*


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: What Hand cranker are you wearing today?*

Today it is my souvenir from Ulrich. Accurate and a joy to wind.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today's hand cranker is a special one for me.

Although it's a re release of the historic Marlin, it is identical to the one my Nan bought me at aged 11 to wear to big school (A very scary day as I remember) and it brings back childhood memories of winding it up every night listening to it tick, in a calming sort of way, under the pillow.

At 34mil it's miles too small for me, but a great bit of nostalgia.









It even came with the "Hair puller" expanding bracelet of oid as well.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember being able to hear a watch tick from some distance, now not so much.

My “big school” watch was an Ingersoll.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Get yourself a Panerai Zero!!

You can hear that old pocket watch movement from across the room!!

I love the sound of a clock ticking, but my missus hates it, so my long case clock is banished to the garage


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Tintin for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful dial, and as I remember from my 3570 a silky smooth movement to wind!!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Poljot Aviator chrono. Workhorse Poljot 3133 movement 










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't believe this one hasn't been posted yet. A watch that's so often recommended when somebody asks about handwinders - the Stowa Marine Original. After a few days with the Damasko, I'll pull this one out for a day. This watch has been with me for over 10 years and I still enjoy it just as much as when I first put it on my wrist!


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a few vintage, hand-wound watches; I'm spending this week with my Gruen PanAm.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Satellite, 1960


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ford Capri Ghia Rodney!!


Careful Clive. Only gentlemen from a certain era know what a Ghia is. :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Velour seats and a brown vinyl roof!!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Seagull 1963 reissue. ST19 movement.



















Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

I shall be wearing this when out to dinner later. Thanks to a local goldsmith the case is like new (1958).


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vintage Soviet-era Zim.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

1970s Timex 34 mm manual wind


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Still this one


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

One of my favorites.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Oris for me!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Arrived yesterday and really nice. CW C5 Malvern 595. Very thin, time only, no fuss. Awesome grey dial. Peseux 7001 movement.


----------



## Kwkshift (May 6, 2019)

My daily.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

OG 1979 Hamilton GG-W-113.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Off to watch football. Should I take the version with black hands or perhaps the blue? I think that I will take both.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Okeah Final Edition. Poljot 3133










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Orient Monarch. I never get tired of looking at the dial on it.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

'70s Dugena


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

My 'Hand Crank' SeaGull 1963 pilot watch.


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

My one and only hand-cranker !


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

What a beautiful movement!



Barge said:


> *Oris pro pilot 10 days
> Cal. 111*
> 
> 
> *The mega cranker, with one huge barrel*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Weiss Cal 1001 (6497)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

On a bracelet, is too hot and humid.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

CW C65 trident diver on a watch steward minimalist denim coloured strap. This strap has a colour weaved below the blue thst matches the faux patina of the watch indexes.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

EMG Panda.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Airavata Green, powered by the very humble HMT 0231


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Always on Sunday.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Most of my watches are hand winding. I'm wearing the Hanhart Tachy-Tele today. The Stowa will get packed up for a trip to Germany this week and will come back freshly serviced and possibly with a brushed case and onion crown.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

First Omega In Space










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for a new thread on hand winders. It has me reinvigorated to wear mine again.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Back again, this time with my custom-built Wilson Watch Works marine. With a sweet ETA 6498-2 movement.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old and Cranky today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

This beast. I don't know much about it. My dad brought it back from Czechoslovakia when he was working there in the early eighties.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Radiomir with the Unitas. Runs like a champ!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Another great thread. Some fantastic timepieces posted thus far. I’ll have to rummage through my meager collection and provide my small contribution. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwilliams (Jan 1, 2018)

Reeser1 said:


> Radiomir with the Unitas. Runs like a champ!


I didn't realize these were manual wind until coming across this thread. very interesting


----------



## credorfan (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I don't wear gold watches much, but today I busted out the Breitling Model 1451.

The one in the middle...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

The new one.




























whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC circa 1970:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

253


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

WOW

Been away for a couple of weeks and really impressed with the quality (And number) of hand Crankers posted up, great watches guys.

Today's offering is my 372, which has the in house P3000 movement, which if you haven't wound one, you can't know how silky smooth this baby is!! And with 3 days of spring to wind it is a long lasting winding experience as well.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Adding movt photo to Clive's post 372 with light movt and 375 with dark movt










I've been wearing 375 for more than 2 months as this watch is so darn comfortable,so far the watch have gained around 2 minutes which amounts to +2s per day


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Same as the one I had yesterday.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Lets keep the thread going !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

To keep it going all we need to do is wind it every 40 hours or so!!

)

And post pics obviously.









Zero today, one of my favourite hand crankers.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

My latest HW arrived last week, 58hrs. PR. Said to have been serviced 3 yrs. ago (no proof) but of course it has not been so it will be off limits for a while till it has been serviced.
Only surprise was that the lume is good for the whole night.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My 687 which also houses the P3000 72hour movement.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## spaja (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow, what number is this machine?


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Laco Leipzig Erbstuck


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Good old Poljot chrono today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A 425SLC Which again uses the in house P3000 movement.

Possibly the closest watch in the current Panerai lineup to the original Panerai divers of the 1940's.


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

Another Panerai to add to the list today. Pam 390 with the OP I movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

33.5mm of sheer masculinity.


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

Going with the white dial..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful Reverso!!

Miss mine, but was one of the watches that had to go to fund the Bronzo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Stowa Klassic Flieger 40 today.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Strela



















Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM372 with the 3 day P3000 movement.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

ETA 2804-2 "Top"









Charlie


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Spring Drive Saturday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

bigclive2011's post reminded me that I forgot a movement shot. This watch could be worn backwards.










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That has a very Breguet look to it!!

Beautiful!!


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Vulcain on this rainy evening


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> That has a very Breguet look to it!!
> 
> Beautiful!!


Yep. Breguet hands and Breguet frosting. Old school.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Max!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

my only winder.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What movement lives in that baby??


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Blue Friday


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

𝘐𝘯𝘴𝘵𝘢𝘨𝘳𝘢𝘮 @𝘫𝘶𝘭𝘪𝘦𝘯.𝘱𝘰𝘳𝘵𝘴𝘪𝘥𝘦


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Pam 183


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

To keep on with the Panerai theme, my 687 with its P3000 3 day movement.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Something you don't see so much and number 001/300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Corum do some very interesting watches!!

Nice piece, what movement has it got??


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Tangente Sport









????????? @??????.????????


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Corum do some very interesting watches!!
> 
> Nice piece, what movement has it got??


Ive never been a big Corum fan apart from there bubble which is mad and funky at the same time 
I was looking for a dress watch and this I found this really interesting and different from the norm and 
Being number 1 I had to go for it

Here are some spec's for you Clive

Reference: 154.201.20
Movement: Manual Wind Corum Caliber CO-154HS with 26 jewels, 28,800 vph and power reserve of 42 hours
Functions: hours (jumping), minutes and subsidiary seconds
Case: Stainless Steel, 42mm in diameter and 11 mm in height, with Top movable lugs for wearing comfort, sapphire crystal, steel crown with logo and solid back is water resistant to 50 meters
Dial: Black Guilloche Dial with Big black Arabic numerals and steel minute hand and inscription "Limited Edition No 001/300"


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Strella!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Show your hand winders!*

I now own three. Vario Empire, AnOrdain Model 2 and Stowa Partitio handaufzug. Something quite nice about winding a watch to start the day. Let's see yours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

I think there may be a handwind thread, but I'll happily add my ETA2801 powered 39mm Smiths.










-- Wayne


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

An unusual manual wind watch.
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 1


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


>


All great choices. I love the Partitio and Anordain. How do you like the enamel Dial?

I'm currently having a coffee break wearing my Ming 17.01


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. What model is that? I often think about picking up a SBGW231.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



dboulders said:


> All great choices. I love the Partitio and Anordain. How do you like the enamel Dial?
> 
> I'm currently having a coffee break wearing my Ming 17.01


Thanks. Yes, the anOrdain dial is very special. It's funny, I bought a Ming (their GMT) but returned it. Not sure what about it didn't work for me. Yours looks great. Makes me second guess myself....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> I think there may be a handwind thread, but I'll happily add my ETA2801 powered 39mm Smiths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch! That's another one I've considered.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Orient Monarch and Christopher Ward Slimline.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

















My 2 at the moment


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


> I now own three. Vario Empire, AnOrdain Model 2 and Stowa Partitio handaufzug. Something quite nice about winding a watch to start the day. Let's see yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choices. I own the Partitio and love it. The size is perfect for me. Speaking of which, all of yours appear to be roughly the same size. I'm interested in that Vario, how big is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

That's a great trio, warsh! I wind this one in the morning:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



AUTOmaniak said:


> That's a great trio, warsh! I wind this one in the morning:


Super cool!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



Pmnealhsd said:


> Great choices. I own the Partitio and love it. The size is perfect for me. Speaking of which, all of yours appear to be roughly the same size. I'm interested in that Vario, how big is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here are the Vario specs:

Specifications
Diameter: 38mm 
Lug to Lug: 46mm 
Thickness: 11mm (6T33) , 11.5mm (NH38A)
Strap Width: 20mm 
Movement: Miyota 6T33 Handwound or Seiko NH38A Automatic
Crystal: Sapphire on front and exhibition caseback with inner AR coating
Water Resistance: 5 ATM
Warranty: 1 Year Global warranty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Not taken with the "magic" of hand winding my watches - I spent too long having to do it but with some watches there is no other option so I yield and go the hand winder route.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

I've got these two guys - quite enjoy winding them up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## lisine (Jun 18, 2018)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

you can still handwind an automatic watch


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


> Great watch! That's another one I've considered.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a great watch, but the 39mm have not been made in many years. Mine is a 2010.

-- Wayne


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Vulcain Nautique:









Heuer 1964 Carrera re-issue:









Zenith El Primero:


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



Squirrelly said:


> Zenith El Primero


That EP HW is 

-- Wayne


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Most of my collection is hand-wound watches:









Raketa Pilot 12-hours









Raketa for Sochi









Raketa 50 Years in Space anniversary limited edition









Nomos Timeless Club II in yellow

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Has this not been asked recently?


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

My Hamilton and my Elgin. Had a Komandirskie but sold it due to lack of wrist time. I prefer hand winders.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Smiths PRS-29 Air Ministry


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

My Pam 177 


Corum Jumping Hours 001/300


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Forgot about my Zenth


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Subscribing, great thread


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Orient Monarch.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

My only hand-winder at the moment: BWC chrono from the early 70s


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Spirit of America.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


> Here are the Vario specs:
> 
> Specifications
> Diameter: 38mm
> ...


Thank you! Very thorough, sorry I didn't look it up myself. I'll definitely check this out.

And now some shots of my favorite hand crankers..










Since we've all seen a million pictures of the Speedy Pro (I personally never get tired of looking at it), here's a different view. One of my favorite features of hand winding watches is the thinness. I never expected the Speedy to wear so amazingly thin. The beautiful twisted lug design contributes a great deal to this. It's one of my favorite features of the watch.

Also, gotta support the Partitio from the OP..










This is another example of a great case and lugs. Very simple and classic. Plus, the hand winding movement keeps it nice and thin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

My KS 45-8010 - 36 000 v/s from 1969


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



yannssolo said:


> My KS 45-8010 - 36 000 v/s from 1969
> 
> View attachment 14512585


Stunning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



Pmnealhsd said:


> Thank you! Very thorough, sorry I didn't look it up myself. I'll definitely check this out.
> 
> And now some shots of my favorite hand crankers..
> 
> ...


Nice move getting the red second hand on the Partitio! Really makes the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's today's manual wind with a Unitas 6498:


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


> I now own three. Vario Empire, AnOrdain Model 2 and Stowa Partitio handaufzug. Something quite nice about winding a watch to start the day. Let's see yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of AnOrdain before but that's a really cool looking watch

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The good old 6498 movement!!

What a joy to wind and listen to!!

I have owned so many over the years inside different makers cases.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



JacobC said:


> Never heard of AnOrdain before but that's a really cool looking watch
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


It's a small company in Glasgow Scotland. All their watches have handmade grande feu enamel dials. Unheard of at their price point. I'm going to post a review of mine soon. I really love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



bazza. said:


> My Pam 177
> 
> 
> Corum Jumping Hours 001/300


Wow, that Corum is super cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



Longjean said:


> Has this not been asked recently?


Bonus points for including the pocket watches!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



warsh said:


> Wow, that Corum is super cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here are some specs for you Sir

Reference: 154.201.20
Movement: Manual Wind Corum Caliber CO-154HS with 26 jewels, 28,800 vph and power reserve of 42 hours
Functions: hours (jumping), minutes and subsidiary seconds
Case: Stainless Steel, 42mm in diameter and 11 mm in height, with Top movable lugs for wearing comfort, sapphire crystal, steel crown with logo and solid back is water resistant to 50m
Dial: Black Guilloche Dial with Big black Arabic numerals and steel minute hand and inscription "Limited Edition No 001/300"


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



sticky said:


> Not taken with the "magic" of hand winding my watches - I spent too long having to do it but with some watches there is no other option so I yield and go the hand winder route.


I like everything about that CW diver... except the _aged_ lume. How is the color in person?


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> I like everything about that CW diver... except the _aged_ lume. How is the color in person?


Pretty much the way you see it in the picture. If you dont like faged lume, i wouldn't recommend it.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> I like everything about that CW diver... except the _aged_ lume. How is the color in person?


I just realized CW just announced several new watches including the Dartmouth, which has a similar vibe but without the faged lume. https://www.christopherward.eu/watc...itary+Collection+-+EU&utm_campaign=25/09/2019









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



mnf67 said:


> My only hand-winder at the moment: BWC chrono from the early 70s


These BWC's are underappreciated I think... Great example!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



woiter said:


> I just realized CW just announced several new watches including the Dartmouth, which has a similar vibe but without the faged lume.


Thanks for the link and the additional picture.

The model you have is the most interesting to me because of the dimensions, especially the thickness of 11.5mm on a diver, and the handwinding movement. I had a Damasko DB1 Timeless with the _faux aged_ lume and it didn't turn me off from the watch. I keep an eye on the used forum, I'll probably grab one eventually to try. I was able to pick up a Topper Zodiac LE SSW recently, so that's my current diver in rotation.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Elmsworth (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving that Lange!!

What a beauty.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

from yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Elmsworth said:


> View attachment 14516425


Oof.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Okeah!










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not sure a Submariner is a hand cranker??

Mine isn’t!!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Loving that Lange!!
> 
> What a beauty.


And that picture was quite poor (I tried to show the stars and the dial looked sort of flat).

Here's a better one capturing its depth and a clear sky of 3pm:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s a real beauty!!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Seiko Monopusher from Hubcityvintage on tweed strap from Hodinkee


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Poljot Aviator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Stowa Partitio Handaufzug


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just love those pippet hands!! Stunning watch.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Same as yesterday, and the day before.

Longines Lepine Heritage (half hunter)


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

This Waltham is nothing even remotely special or fancy by any stretch but I was pleasantly surprised to find it is running about +4 spd with hardly any variation all day every day after regulating and correcting beat error this morning.

I like the funky numbers.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Pam Zero hand cranker.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> That EP HW is
> 
> -- Wayne


Yes - The El Primero handwind is one of my cherished watches! I've never seen one for sale in the United States, I online ordered it about 10 years ago from an Asian source.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Eggsy said:


> Poljot Aviator



I foolishly passed up one of these for under $300 a few years ago and now they're hard to find and getting pricey! :-(


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

I switched earlier this morning to my 18K Vachy Patry on a brown, round-scale crocodile strap.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Speedie









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice!!

I always enjoyed winding mine when I had it.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Today and every day


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Elgin Durapower picked up at the Colorado Pen Show last weekend.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

SBGW231


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Same movement, very different case!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Handwound

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice case design!!

Is that bronze??


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Montblanc Ultra Thin Manual Wind


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

This one keeps finding its way into my wrist. Despite my 7 1/4" wrist, this 38 mm watch looks too large. It's the lens and angle I guess.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Speedie Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a tasty old Marlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Credor!!

Don’t get to see many of those on here!!


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

whineboy said:


> This one keeps finding its way into my wrist. Despite my 7 1/4" wrist, this 38 mm watch looks too large. It's the lens and angle I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well duh. That thing is ....... gorgeous.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

riceknight said:


> Montblanc Ultra Thin Manual Wind
> View attachment 14584457


Dress watches can be dressed down but casual watches cannot always be dressed up. Your Montblanc can fit in with any dress this side of a wetsuit. |>


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Going on 2 years now,EVERY weekend since she came in I have started with hand winding & setting my Tisell 157 Marine Chronometer.I've tried it on many straps but the combination of Miltat acid washed OD Canvas is absolutely perfect for the deck hand look I wanted...Around brunch I will change over to my wonderful little Elgin WWII Canteen Diver homage,complete with Vintage Hamilton Hand Wind movement!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love that white dialled Tisell!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero with a good old pocket watch movement.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

castlk said:


> View attachment 14597679


Damn near 11,000 posts in 4 years & still don't know the difference between HAND WIND & Automatic.Maybe you should slow down & pay closer attention...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Damn near 11,000 posts in 4 years & still don't know the difference between HAND WIND & Automatic.Maybe you should slow down & pay closer attention...


1000 meter hand winder ? Why not?

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

DL63 panda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving that movement!!

Beautiful!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Too much base plate on the P3000 to be a real looker, but nicely finished none the less.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

H69439411


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Damn near 11,000 posts in 4 years & still don't know the difference between HAND WIND & Automatic.Maybe you should slow down & pay closer attention...


LOL I thought the same thing. Noice.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Javyy said:


> View attachment 14602209


Isn't that an automatic?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Tuesday that is Speedie









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

When in Norway..Nomos Tangente Sport









????????? @??????.????????


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Not today's photo but wearing it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AnOrdain model 2 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

JLC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14630697


I admire how cleverly your photos lure us into thinking "he posted that photo yesterday," when in fact the time of day and watch are both quite different. :-!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I admire how cleverly your photos lure us into thinking "he posted that photo yesterday," when in fact the time of day and watch are both quite different. :-!


It's all down to crap UK internet connection.

I get a signal in a certain place, so that is where the pics have to be taken!!

Good job it's not on the roof eh!!


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Not today's picture - taken a few days ago - but it's what I'm wearing at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Only thing about this beauty is being bothered enough to set the date when you haven't worn it in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The in house P3000 movement with 3 days power reserve.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Same movement in a 47mil Luminor case.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Stowa Partitio - on a Clockwork Synergy Auburn Bomber Leather strap


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

IWC


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Rickster27b said:


> Stowa Partitio - on a Clockwork Synergy Auburn Bomber Leather strap
> 
> View attachment 14671807


Gorgeous!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

andsan said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKP27


Don't think that's a handwinder?


----------



## littlejoebig (Sep 5, 2012)

My own build powered by an ETA 6498 movement. The case diameter is 41mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

littlejoebig said:


> My own build powered by an ETA 6498 movement. The case diameter is 41mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a strong resemblance to the handwinder I had made by Wilson Watch Works. Also powered by a 6498.










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Rickster27b said:


> Stowa Partitio - on a Clockwork Synergy Auburn Bomber Leather strap
> 
> Very well-paired, Rick!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

The little square today. . .


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



drhr said:


> The little square today. . .


Oh, me gusta. Is that new to your flock? I don't recall your having posted it before but won't be surprised to have missed it.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*

Hey thanks! Yes, the newest in, Tiffany's Square Watch, LE of 450, tiny little thing but/and I love it. . .


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Show your hand winders!*



drhr said:


> tiny little thing but/and I love it. . .


I do too.  Congtats on the find!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Riding the homage wave again
Homage forum dial with asian 6497









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My Le Corum number 001/300


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PRS-29B


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Pam 372


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I know it would be sacrilegious but I wish panerai did some 36mm watches

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

My new sea gull









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

If the AR were better, it'd be perfect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

New handcranker here - Christopher Ward C65 Black Gold. My first watch with the Selita SW210 (presumably an ETA 2804 copy). Very sharp watch.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Crap, sorry about the double tap!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Brown dial, 2801 powered Hamilton.










-- Wayne


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

New release of the Marine 36 from Stowa with a Peseux 7001.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My trusty Sturmanskie










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wore this yesterday - Hamilton Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

FOIS









Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## linux&watches (May 13, 2010)

Today I'm wearing my Vostok Komandirskie.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Yesterday:










Today (yes, same shirt, just threw it on to go out for coffee):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Speedmaster "Replica"









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidk007 (Aug 4, 2017)

My reliable Omega Geneva from 60s or 80s.
I should be bringing in her for a service soon.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Was deciding between these two


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving that 375!!

Was looking at one today................ very bad!! Mustn’t!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PB250230 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PB250230 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Henry Krinkle said:


> P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> PB250230 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


That's a lovely watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Still wearing the Bulova for December #onewatchchallenge on ABC subforum.










Btw that is a 1944 Parker Vacumatic with a fine right oblique nib.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

JLC day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.



PRS-29B


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> .
> 
> PRS-29B


Nice, both watch and strap!!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I wore this for a few hours









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

This has gotten a lot of wrist time since getting it two weeks ago.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I was wearing my Doxa Sub 200 T-graph earlier and my 9 year old her Timex Marlin 34mm hand wind. Sorry for lack of pics, I've taken my watch off and put it away and she's asleep.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

self assembled Unitas 6497


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't worn this one in a while. Plus, it's handwind with a screwdown crown (for some reason). I have to think if I wore it regularly the crown tube would wear out.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

On the commuter train to visit family for the holidays. This will keep my spirits high no matter how crazy they act.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My only "High end" hand cranker.


----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)

Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Dirk's new, smaller Center Second


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Dirk's new, smaller Center Second


They released a smaller model? That's awesome! Care to share some more info, thoughts and photos of the movement?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Poljot Aviator










Poljot 3133 movement

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Club.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster Mark II








Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Got this birth-year jump hour on today for some reason.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Stowa Partitio


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Speedmaster


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

jdallasries said:


> That's a lovely watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I count myself lucky to have stumbled on this brand.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

acl1986 said:


>


Lovely Hudson! How has your ownership experience been with your Farer? I've been checking out the Stanhope which shares the case and 7001 movement with your Hudson. Wanted to know what likes and dislikes owners have before pulling the trigger.


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

I was trying to get at my watches and this occurred....


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> Lovely Hudson! How has your ownership experience been with your Farer? I've been checking out the Stanhope which shares the case and 7001 movement with your Hudson. Wanted to know what likes and dislikes owners have before pulling the trigger.


Ironically I was just looking at the Stanhope myself not ten minutes ago......

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Back to the beginning! Found a ...... leather strap laying around and had to fit it to my old Cauny Prima. Absolutely love this watch, too long since I'd last worn it.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Love the big coarse-knurled crown


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Strela!










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Okean. Poljot 3133










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## tribhuz (Nov 19, 2017)

Swiss Army 241377 Infantry


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Omega earth, moon, mars


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Still this one


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My only









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## ZonnicSo (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tissot Heritage 1943. I cut my teeth on a Tisell #157 and found that I really enjoyed wearing a hand cranker with small seconds. I really like the Tisell, but it's just a touch too big. I decided to try something a couple of mm smaller with an ETA Unitas. I'm only four days in with this one but I'm really happy so far.


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Last ride with the Timex. Consolidating collection.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mojorison_75 said:


> Tissot Heritage 1943. I cut my teeth on a Tisell #157 and found that I really enjoyed wearing a hand cranker with small seconds. I really like the Tisell, but it's just a touch too big. I decided to try something a couple of mm smaller with an ETA Unitas. I'm only four days in with this one but I'm really happy so far.
> 
> View attachment 14770919


They should do a version with the 7001. No idea why they don't. Nothing wrong with offering more options, this watch is still 42mm and too big for many. A shame, as it is beautiful.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> They should do a version with the 7001. No idea why they don't. Nothing wrong with offering more options, this watch is still 42mm and too big for many. A shame, as it is beautiful.


I can see where 42 mm is too big for some folks, but for me it's generally the sweet spot. As you pointed out the movement dictated the size to a great extent here, and the movement was what started my search, so I'm glad they went the way they did. They could have maybe shaved 1 mm off, but that's probably about it. My biggest gripe I guess would be the overall length. I feel like shaving a few mm's off the lugs would have helped a lot. You're right though, a 7001 option would be great for people looking for something smaller. After all my searching, if a 7001 in say 40 mm was all they offered, I may have bought the watch anyway, but I'm glad that wasn't the case


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JPa said:


> King Seiko 45-7000


Grammar of Design is timeless!


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Vario Empire hand-wind....


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Bulova [URL="https://www.mybulova.com/watches/1970-chronograph-6153]ref. 31000-W chronograph[/URL] from 1970 on a straight link version of the original Kreisler Stelux bracelet.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This 1975 Hamilton with a Vajoux 7736









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The lighting on the train does some weird stuff to this dial









Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Speedy Saturday...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Zenith Prime 420


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

I mostly wear manually-wound dress watches.








Patek Philippe Calatrava ref 3919J cal 215PS.








Vacheron Constantin Patrimony ref 31160/000J cal 1132.2 (Frederic Piguet 810 ebauche).








Piaget Tank ref 90802 cal 9P.








From left to right, Patek Philippe Calatrava ref 3919J cal 215PS, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony ref 31160/000J cal 1132.2 (Frederic Piguet 810 ebauche), Audemars Piguet Royal Oak ref 56303SA (no-date version of 56175SA) cal 2612, Girard-Perregaux Chronograph ref 7700 cal 810-865, Piaget Tank ref 90802 cal 9P.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Nomos Orion 38


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

The one that winds so smoothly:


----------



## donwynnejr (Jun 23, 2014)

Can’t stop wearing this one on the BluShark pajama strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Stowa Partitio


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Stowa Antea b2b:


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Terb said:


> View attachment 14813131


<|

Sorry, Terb, this gets a dislike because AFAIK it's not a handwinder (that's the point of this thread, as the title makes clear).

Edit: the rollie is, of course, gorgeous.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Can't go wrong with this guy.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Parnis with NATO strap. Still looking for 24mm longer strap due to my large wrist 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Blue Marlin....


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Schauer Phantom Limited Edition: 
Year of production: 2006
Units Produced: 50
37mm case diameter, 8 mm case height, 18mm lug width 
Front and back sapphire crystals, 5 atm water resistance
Durowe 7420 movement. Blued steel single hand. Silver dial.


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

uperhemi said:


> Can't go wrong with this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

dalstott said:


> View attachment 14817917
> 
> 
> Schauer Phantom Limited Edition:
> ...


Wonderful Schauer!


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Chevy Hand Cranker !*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

One of my favorite manual winders.....the Speedmaster.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

My most favored watch. Stowa Partitio Hand-wind.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

View attachment 14826103


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Was wearing the same watch as yesterday...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Stock standard 754:


----------



## Diver123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Precista PRS-9 Czech Airforce on my own vintage leather strap.


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Vintage Luch


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

This pretty thing.


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

Eloga 17 jewel but sure of the year or decade.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks circa 1956.


bruce147 said:


> Eloga 17 jewel but sure of the year or decade.
> View attachment 14847907


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you. I had no idea.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

bruce147 said:


> Eloga 17 jewel but sure of the year or decade.


That's much nicer than the one I have (currently being serviced for the first time in decades). Mine has very little chrome left on crown side of the case.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

As usual, the Cauny









Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

This little guy arrived yesterday and is just excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you. I found this online and it is in unusually good condition but has a wonky stem . The bezel on your is cool. I like it.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Reminds me of my first 'jeweled watch', a Moncare.


Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's much nicer than the one I have (currently being serviced for the first time in decades). Mine has very little chrome left on crown side of the case.
> View attachment 14849735


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Arrived in the mail today.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Had it on only for a few minutes but it's worth a mention


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

Max Bill 34mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Hamilton Boulton, mechanical,


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed (Aug 24, 2019)

Reverso!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Blancpain and Reverso are awesome.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

JacobC said:


> Had it on only for a few minutes but it's worth a mention


Which Panerai is this?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Which Panerai is this?


This is the Panerai Radiomir 1940 3-Day Accaiao (PAM 790). One of only 500 units this model was flown in from NYC for a potential sale. $9,200.

It is among the most gorgeous watches I've had on my wrist, some costing 100x this price. At 47mm it fit on my flat 7.5" wrist but didn't leave a lot of wiggle room. No movement shot by request of Panerai.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14865753


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

O&W Ollech & Wajs M75, cal. 7765 hand-wind


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

JacobC said:


> This is the Panerai Radiomir 1940 3-Day Accaiao (PAM 790). One of only 500 units this model was flown in from NYC for a potential sale. $9,200.
> 
> It is among the most gorgeous watches I've had on my wrist, some costing 100x this price. At 47mm it fit on my flat 7.5" wrist but didn't leave a lot of wiggle room. No movement shot by request of Panerai.


Wow, that looks great . . . I'm ruefully grateful for it's size ;-)


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Wow, that looks great . . . I'm ruefully grateful for it's size ;-)


Me too...& that it's a LE!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Wow, that looks great . . . I'm *ruefully* grateful for it's size ;-)


Not sure if you deliberately spelled the bold the way you did!;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

911


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

IGotId said:


> Not sure if you deliberately spelled the bold the way you did!;-)


I probably used the wrong word! It's a beauty but I'm thankful yet sorrowful I can't have it since it's too large, don't need another watch or spend more on them right now since I just went on a spending spree, heh . . .


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

This was on my wrist yesterday&#8230;failed to post sadly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Radiomir.


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)

Smiths PRS-36 today


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Speedy on RedRockStraps canvas.

View attachment DSC_1280-Edit.jpg


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Smiths PRS-29a today.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

JLC Reverso....


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

double post, sorry...


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Max Bill today.....


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Green 1


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

SolarPower said:


>


Handwound solar? Someone needs to work on their reading comprehension.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

mnf67 said:


> Blancpain 7002 today:
> View attachment 14905415
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that is something special. Thanks!


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Bulova Gemini (6498-1) today ….


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Spunwell said:


>


Is that a green dial?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

IGotId said:


> Is that a green dial?


It is


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> It is


More pics plz!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

IGotId said:


> More pics plz!


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just a little $49 Bulova. I wish I knew the year...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Still going strong. I've been putting it through some hard times and never complained. The crystal is getting seriously micro scratched though.









Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Antea b2b


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Lorier Gemini on Erika









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

W.W.W. Wm Brown Field Watch from SERICA in Paris


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got another its a Laco Memmingen with a ETA 2801.2 movement


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's mine..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

This for today


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is mine. At some point, someone replaced the automatic movement, said on dial, with a manual wind up movement. Never have opened the Watch back, but keeps good time. I do not wear due to the 34mm size, I have 8" wrists, so looks funny with a 34 mm Watch on. Second is my Bulova Pocket Watch, 1921 vintage. This also keeps good time. Vance.


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

This little hand cranker right here.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Hanhart Kriegsmarine TT from 2003 - ETA 7760


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Epos 3408...ultra thin manual. Love this watch!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's one that's a bit more seldomly seen: Orient 60th anniversary watch. Hacking, handwinding only, though it has overwind protection. It's as if they took one of their automatic movements and just removed the winding assembly. Dressy, but sharp.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

An Rpaige. 1950 Elgin dial with an Elgin 1902, 17 jewel







movement.

A person can't learn anything while talking


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

no date quickset on this old relic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002 on new Veblenist strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

One of the few titanium hand cranker pam with black dial (most of the titanium hand cranker have tobacco dial)


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

HKED 1963 (pictured here with a vintage Agat stopwatch, also hand winding)


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

New strap day. Absolute pain in the bottom to install, I love the Cauny but the lugs are drilled obscenely close to the case and leave less than 1mm for the strap. That defect at 5 o'clock is merely from turning the strap around the spring bars, it's so tight it actually removed the embossing.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

From 1964


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wore it this morning...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

This one


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

whineboy said:


> View attachment 14987153


Ha! Gave my copy a read not too long ago.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

BRN said:


> Ha! Gave my copy a read not too long ago.]


Sharp watch!


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dalstott said:


> From 1964
> 
> View attachment 14979045


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Decided to try some black and white options on snapseed for once, I like the result. The added grain is, upon closer inspection, clearly "fake", but still gives a nice texture to the photos.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

This today


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just received today. I need to stop buying.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Westclox waterproof, made in Scotland










... but now one the black perlon featured in the last post I made in this thread.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some truly wonderful watches in this thread. I wore both of these today. Cheers! Jon


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

PAM 183


----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

Reverso Grande GMT today.......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 372 with the 3 day P3000 movement.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Omega Speedmaster Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to wear this Eterna Madison, but I've been dressing more casually since I started working from home. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> I've been wanting to wear this Eterna Madison, but I've been dressing more casually since I started working from home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're at home you can wear it every day!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

JacobC said:


> If you're at home you can wear it every day!


True, but it does look odd with sweats.  Perhaps I'll ignore that fact and wear it anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> True, but it does look odd with sweats.  Perhaps I'll ignore that fact and wear it anyway.


I felt the same way about wearing my nicer pieces with sweats on a daily basis. But now I just embrace it as the new normal given the circumstances.

I say rock that Eterna with your sweats!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


I love this Smiths watch! Thought about ordering one but Eddie has had Time Factors closed off and one for months 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing the Strela inspired me to break out this hand winding Russian Chrono. I didn't bother changing the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

omeglycine's Dornblueth is breathtaking.

My wear today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Another DIY watch:


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Meister today...


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

YEMA Yachtingraf Croisière Valjoux 7736


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ReallyBored said:


> Meister today...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison for morning Zoom meetings with clients.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The hand cranker of all hand crankers!! The Pam Zero with its big old 6497 pocket watch movement.

Winding this is like going back to my childhood winding up my nans mantel clock with its old metal key!!


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

Stowa Flieger “90 Jahre” Limited Handwound


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

$9.99 from Savers. The watchmaker for $50 serviced the ETA movement which had broken pivots, was missing a spring, and lacked a crown. Amplitude of 306 degrees now. I would assume it is from the 1940s?


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

This one always brings a smile to my face, no bad thing in these troubled times.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Komandirskie 280683


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

1970 ref 31000 Bulova Chronograph


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

househalfman said:


>


Oh wow this strap must be very thick - thick enough to fill in those gap between strap and case! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My Anordain Model 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

uperhemi said:


> Oh wow this strap must be very thick - thick enough to fill in those gap between strap and case! Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Not at all. It's actually one of my thinner straps which makes it also more pliable which, I think, is the key. I have thicker straps that I thought would fill in those gaps but they're not as form fitting so they curve a little bit, then they drop down my wrist almost perpendicularly, leaving a noticeable gap between the case and the strap. This one, in comparison, follows the shape of my wrist all throughout so the part that connects to the lugs is more parallel to the rest of the lugs/case. I like the bracelet it comes with but as a strap guy, I think I like this look better. Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Warsh, that AnOrdain model 2 in blue on mesh is a real looker. It is on my short list. How is it for winding, any issue with the crown guard being in the way?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

my only hand crankier.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Hamilton 7723, 36mm, Valjoux 7730.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

dup Dc


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't have a hand cranker. I'm sad.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

It's baaaaackkk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Thursday: Reverso Tribute to 1931 calibre 822 manual wind, 45hrs power reserve


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

RNBWatch said:


> I don't have a hand cranker. I'm sad.


Buy one you like and be happy! :-!


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

50's Wittnauer "Tank"


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Nomos Orion


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

New Lorier Gemini LE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mp


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My Speedy Pro along side my new (to me) Fujifilm X100f. I'm 100% comfortable with the complications of the Omega. My current comfort level with the complications of the camera is at about 3%.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

maylebox said:


> My Speedy Pro along side my new (to me) Fujifilm X100f. I'm 100% comfortable with the complications of the Omega. My current comfort level with the complications of the camera is at about 3%.
> 
> View attachment 15089259


I can understand your dilemma with the camera. A few years ago, I had a similar issue, and ended up selling the camera to my brother. Now I have a simple "point and shoot", although perhaps I should have made the effort to learn more about the other camera. By the way, I really like that light color strap on the Speedy!


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

maylebox said:


> My Speedy Pro along side my new (to me) Fujifilm X100f. I'm 100% comfortable with the complications of the Omega. My current comfort level with the complications of the camera is at about 3%.
> 
> View attachment 15089259


Fuji's are great cameras... I have the X-T20


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

London special today


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> London special today


If you only knew how jealous I am!:-!


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Stowa antea KS rose on a dark brown Croc strap.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> If you only knew how jealous I am!:-!


Thanks sir, I do love everything about it, JLC did good as far as I'm concerned . . . and certainly nothing to apologize for with that black dialed tribute beauty you have :-!


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Switching off between these two today


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

ispeshaled said:


> Switching off between these two today


Whoa, 2 stellar watches, I admire your good taste!!!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The indices on that GS are mesmerising, so shiny.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> Thanks sir, I do love everything about it, JLC did good as far as I'm concerned . . . and certainly nothing to apologize for with that black dialed tribute beauty you have :-!


Actually, to be honest, now that I have this Tribute to 1931, I really think I have hit the best there is. After acquiring 2 other Reverso models, I realized that this is the one I want the most. And it does turn out that it is by far my favorite. I really don't envy anyone, but that London edition is really sublime. There is actually a 1931 Rouge Limited Edtion on Watchbox.com, but it is 21 grand in CAD. Still, I have been thinking what I might be able to trade for it. But at that price I am hesitant. Not like I am unhappy with my black dial tribute!:-!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Actually, to be honest, now that I have this Tribute to 1931, I really think I have hit the best there is. After acquiring 2 other Reverso models, I realized that this is the one I want the most. And it does turn out that it is by far my favorite. I really don't envy anyone, but that London edition is really sublime. There is actually a 1931 Rouge Limited Edtion on Watchbox.com, but it is 21 grand in CAD. Still, I have been thinking what I might be able to trade for it. But at that price I am hesitant. Not like I am unhappy with my black dial tribute!:-!


Wow, didn't know the Rouge had gone up so much since issue . . . I do that too, see something I want and start thinking what could I sell/trade but always realize that I really don't want to part with any currently in my stash (first world problem for sure). And it would be really easy to have your Tribute as an only Reverso, it's the most faithful edition to the original after all !!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

The other 1 today since they were out


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> The other 1 today since they were out


I like the other Reverso, but those syringe hands can't be beat. Such a great look.

btw have you received your Timor yet?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> I like the other Reverso, but those syringe hands can't be beat. Such a great look.
> 
> btw have you received your Timor yet?


Thanks! It polarizes (like a lot of watch related stuff), have read lots of comments for and against but I like them, brings a little bit of uniqueness to the other Reversos I've/I had/have (my opinion of course), don't see many around so that's fairly cool. Haven't received the Timor Field yet, anxiously awaiting, I think sometime this summer, dunno . . .


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I had this one on today:









I'd recently played around with my photo toys to get some better shots of the back of this watch:









Getting closer:









And even closer:









Focus isn't 100% great in the last photo, but at that magnification it's tough to pull off. Especially with a curious 8 year old poking his head everywhere!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dre said:


> Focus isn't 100% great in the last photo, but at that magnification it's tough to pull off. Especially with a curious 8 year old poking his head everywhere!


For extreme close ups, manual focus works best. Even better if you have a focusing rail.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

dfwcowboy said:


> For extreme close ups, manual focus works best. Even better if you have a focusing rail.


It was focused manually, I busted out all the toys for the last shot. Nikon D7200 DSLR, PB-6 Bellows, 60mm macro lens, and a Manfrotto 454 focusing rail. The focusing rail does the L-R adjustment, while the bellows has a fore-aft adjustment on it. But when you're getting that close (none of the images are cropped), it gets tricky. Vibration likely also played a part here, as the exposure had to be a bit longer and, as I said, an 8 year old kid was quite curious about the whole setup. Was fun to set it all up though, it's been a while since I got to pull all the stuff out!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tears 4 Fears, love them, still around I think


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Tears 4 Fears, love them, still around I think


These are good looking watches but waaay too expensive for their own good.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> These are good looking watches but waaay too expensive for their own good.


Depends . . . it's like that homage wreck of a thread, a coin always has 2 sides


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Depends . . . it's like that homage wreck of a thread, a coin always has 2 sides


Definitely, I just think they pushed away a sizeable part of their potential costumers with that ~3.5k price tag.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Definitely, I just think they pushed away a sizeable part of their potential costumers with that ~3.5k price tag.


Perhaps . . . if they lower prices due to lack of demand, maybe the white dialed one will become more attractive to me, prefer the blue but I absolutely love everything abut the model/watch so could live very easily with the light dial, we'll see.


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

gorgeous piece


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

breitling colt gmt a32350 one of my favorites


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Cassani (Jul 28, 2016)

daniel avidan said:


> View attachment 15098579
> breitling colt gmt a32350 one of my favorites


Such and underrated timepiece.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

daniel avidan said:


> View attachment 15098579
> breitling colt gmt a32350 one of my favorites


It's a great watch but surely not handwound?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> I had this one on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots you got there! Also, love that Stowa, especially with the gorgeous hand wound Unitas movement!:-!


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Fero feldmann


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Another hand cranker today, an Orient 60th Anniversary. This one seems like a watch where they simply took off the automatic winding components off an existing watch and called it a handwinder. You can keep winding it up even once the power reserve is full, like it has an overwind clutch in it. Definitely handwind only though. No movement shot on this one, solid case back.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Never knew about this one, I really like the looks of the standard Orient Star Classic but it is so thick (over 13mm) I had to pass.

Interesting how the decided to put a closed case back in that one.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tiffany today


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

One review of this one listed the thickness at 11.7mm, I'm inclined to believe that. The crystal is a big bubble, that definitely sticks up some. But it goes with the vintage style of the watch. Caseback is flat though:


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Nice afternoon on the back deck with the Mülheim an der Ruhr, a 39mm, hand-wind by Laco.


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Dirk's beautiful center second for me


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Can't get enough of these colours


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Cassani said:


> Such and underrated timepiece.


Yep so many people dont even get why am I wearing this

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


 definitely one of the timepieces I am looking forward to own some day

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15064433


Amazing piece what's the ref on this

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Was wearing my 372.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

drhr said:


> Tiffany today


Great taste! What an absolutely stunning little beauty!:-!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Reverso Classic Small Seconds


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> Reverso Classic Small Seconds


Ok, I can definitely/without hesitation return your compliment . . . what a beauty of a dial and an awesome pic of it, good stuff sir!!!!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

176:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Radiomir with a 3 day P3000 Movement.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Nomos club cali dial.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

UDIVER said:


> Nomos club cali dial.


That Cali dial definitely makes it my current favorite NOMOS!:-!


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

El Primero for this week.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Caliber 111:


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris cal.111 with it's guts on display.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My Laco Memmingen


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Junghans 1951 reissue from 2002, Valjoux 7760








FYI Original and two reissues.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Always cheers me up, as if we don't need it just now.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco - 'Mulheim an der Ruhr' handaufzug


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

No seven-year-itch here 

I purchased my Marine Original in 2013 and am still infatuated. So much so that, I purchased a couple more hand wound pieces.

The original brown croco strap finally wore out so, I tried to dress it down a bit with a black leather strap with blue stitching to contrast those lovely blue hands.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002 while still working from home:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Beautiful piece

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Supero100x said:


>


Beautiful piece

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

daniel avidan said:


> Beautiful piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What's the ref#

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

daniel avidan said:


> Beautiful piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a customized FOIS.


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the ref#

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

dalstott said:


> View attachment 15114049


First time I see this model I an in love

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Another standard Speedmaster Professional









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

daniel avidan said:


> What's the ref#
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


3576.50 Moonwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

daniel avidan said:


> Beautiful piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! More pics on my Instagram account apt.1901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmosto (Feb 8, 2020)

From moon with love


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the look of this watch, a damn shame it had to be so big.


----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

Stowa Partitio today...


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Beautiful watch. Nice picture 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Love the look of this watch, a damn shame it had to be so big.


Beautiful piece nice picture

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Thank you! More pics on my Instagram account apt.1901
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Followed nice collection

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

daniel avidan said:


> Followed nice collection
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Grazie, and thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

dup


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

duplicarte


----------



## DH1981 (Jun 4, 2020)

Some Russian scenery.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Had another go with Snapseed, you can do some cool stuff with it.


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

New pick 
Breitling superocean heritage 46mm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

NOS Waltham with Lorsa (Savoie) P75


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

One of these days, when I have the money, I would like to post something other than a beater.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Dre said:


> Another hand cranker today, an Orient 60th Anniversary. This one seems like a watch where they simply took off the automatic winding components off an existing watch and called it a handwinder. You can keep winding it up even once the power reserve is full, like it has an overwind clutch in it. Definitely handwind only though. No movement shot on this one, solid case back.


Where is that awesome strap from?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

daniel avidan said:


> New pick
> Breitling superocean heritage 46mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Automatic in a handwinder thread?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

BRN said:


>


Nice one


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

unixshrk said:


> Nice one


Thanks.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My new Stowa Flieger Klassic Bronze

A hand cranker that comes in bronze satisfies two itches |>


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

O&W Aviation 44017. One of the last ones before the 2017 change of ownership.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Speedy pro Italia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Bought this new when it came out, Nomos prices have increased markedly since then.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

Breitling superocean heritage









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Why do you keep posting automatic Breitling watches in this thread?


----------



## daniel avidan (May 7, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Why do you keep posting automatic Breitling watches in this thread?


My bad wrong topic lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

A Unitas 6497 in this PAM 183. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

1969 Omega DeVille just back from service, ticking like a champ.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

No rotor EL Primero


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My Stowa Marine Original was my gateway drug to the world of hand crankers. It created an urge to splurge on another hand cranker and I just recently received my Farer Hudson.

I was immediately attracted by the aesthetics of Farer watches and their lively use of colors. I've read Farer described as a NOMOS wannabe which, doesn't sound that bad to me. The cushion-style case wears larger than its 37mm size suggests. I also like the subtlety of the stepped dial. I'm a sucker for blue dials and this blue is gorgeous with a dash of green giving it a slight aquamarine hue. I also like the austere dial design reminiscent of the German watches I'm attracted to.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> My Stowa Marine Original was my gateway drug to the world of hand crankers. It created an urge to splurge on another hand cranker and I just recently received my Farer Hudson.
> 
> I was immediately attracted by the aesthetics of Farer watches and their lively use of colors. I've read Farer described as a NOMOS wannabe which, doesn't sound that bad to me. The cushion-style case wears larger than its 37mm size suggests. I also like the subtlety of the stepped dial. I'm a sucker for blue dials and this blue is gorgeous with a dash of green giving it a slight aquamarine hue. I also like the austere dial design reminiscent of the German watches I'm attracted to.


This is frankly incredible, I'm in the same situation as you, but the other way around. I got a Farer Hudson 8 weeks ago (photo below), and am know looking to buy a Stowa Marine 36 small seconds.

I agree this is a gorgeous blue dial with impressive colour variation, but I don't think it wears larger than 37mm, the lugs are almost non existent and the case is thin. My 38mm CWard C60 Trident wore larger and specially much heavier.

You mentioned you have a Stowa MO, which I love the look of but I'm pretty sure would look like a dinner plate on my 15.5cm/6in wrist. How do you think it compares to the Farer, size and wearability wise?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> You mentioned you have a Stowa MO, which I love the look of but I'm pretty sure would look like a dinner plate on my 15.5cm/6in wrist. How do you think it compares to the Farer, size and wearability wise?


My wrist size is 197mm so, the MO doesn't seem too big to me. I find them both a pleasure to wear. I favor German watch styles with their no-frills look so, I like the Hudson's basic dial. The Hudson's blue dial is the main attraction for me while, the MO is highlighted by those lovely, blue hands so, they come at you from different directions.

In my opinion the Stowa seems a bit more classy while the Hudson appears to channel a more youthful vibe but, I can wear both while dressed casually.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

My newly acquired Dirskie


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Number 321 of 500


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mrk said:


> Number 321 of 500


These are really cool watches, I like the design. How's the movement?


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> mrk said:
> 
> 
> > Number 321 of 500
> ...


Miyota 8N33, I really like it and it seems accurate. My Morar Black Edition has the 9039 and gains around 5s a day max and the 8N33 is keeping up with that so I'm all for Miyota workhorse movements like these.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Amphibia.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

dalstott said:


> O&W Aviation 44017. One of the last ones before the 2017 change of ownership.
> 
> View attachment 15211739


Nice one!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

https://vario.sg/collections/empire-watch


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Vario said:


> https://vario.sg/collections/empire-watch
> 
> View attachment 15234475


I really like the art deco dial. That strap looks like it's woven out of my harvested beard hair. Not sayin' that's a bad thing.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco .. Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new from Todd Snyder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> new from Todd Snyder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's what I call FUNKY.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Now that's what I call FUNKY.


it color-changes as the colored transparent disc over the colored dial rotates. it was first produced 50 years ago. here's my original:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Atlantic Worldmaster (Unitas 6300N caliber)


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> it color-changes as the colored transparent disc over the colored dial rotates. it was first produced 50 years ago. here's my original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colour changes?! Now that makes it even more interesting (or gimmicky...)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> The colour changes?! Now that makes it even more interesting (or gimmicky...)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a fun "complication" if you can call it that. Seems like something you'd find on a modern Swatch.


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

❄🐟


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Bradtothebones said:


> ❄🐟


Ah yes, the elusive tuna [STRIKE]Auto[/STRIKE] hand crankier.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Montblanc ultra slim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Shades of fumé.... Now in a khaki seatbelt two-piece nato, loving the colour combination.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Friday :-!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Stylistically, this is a complete clash: my Damasko DK101 handwinder on a shark mesh bracelet. But it wears nice and it works!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Still on my honeymoon with my Stowa Flieger Bronze Klassik.

Trying it with a green leather strap from the Windup Watch Shop.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Still on my honeymoon with my Stowa Flieger Bronze Klassik.
> 
> Trying it with a green leather strap from the Windup Watch Shop.
> 
> View attachment 15326457


This is a fantastic combo, fits the watch perfectly.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Been wearing this one a lot.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Atlantic Worldmaster (Unitas 6300N caliber)





  








atlantic worldmaster




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 25, 2020


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Mulheim an der Ruhr by Laco


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

seikosha hattori movement.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

unixshrk said:


> Nice one


I like the strap choice on that


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


Another hand-wound "automatik"!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Soooooooooo, does it count if I wave my hand and the watch cranks itself?
NO?
What about if it has a rotor AND hand wind capability?
Still NO?
Well, your loss, you won't get to see a nice pic of my automatic. ;-)
Oh well, I'll post a hand wind from a few days back:





  








luch 1




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 3, 2020








BTW, forgot to mention: this watch is running the somewhat famous 2209 caliber.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

sorinp1 said:


> Soooooooooo, does it count if I wave my hand and the watch cranks itself?
> NO?
> What about if it has a rotor AND hand wind capability?
> Still NO?
> ...


My view - and probably the view of 9/10 of the people on this forum - is that only handwounds without self-winding capability belong in this thread.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

These two at different points today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Still honeymooning with my Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

wrong thread


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Hand Crankers for the desk. Unusual in our digital world.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Hamilton Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

This got the nod from me for today......and probably for the next few days as well.........


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Such a smooth wind.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Back to blue. Really enjoying my current collection.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Another square just in, hand wind Tetra . . .


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Selitta SW210 powered CW.









-- Wayne


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Reverso Tribute to 1931.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

An old but not so old Heuer:


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

36mm Nomos Club


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Still on the wrist


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

flyingpicasso said:


> 36mm Nomos Club
> View attachment 15351010


38mm Nomos Club


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Mulheim an der Ruhr by Laco - on a Martu' leather/canvas strap.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

The newest arrival is still on my wrist, running +2s since Tuesday.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Great blue dial on that Farer.



jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15351421


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Great blue dial on that Farer.


Indeed, it's beautiful. Also very dynamic, goes from a uniform deep sea green to bright metallic sunburst blue when the light hits it just right.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15355347


Great shot


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Keeping it simple today.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Friday


----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

'82 Military Issue Hamilton 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This hand-wound jobbie:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Habring2 Chrono-Felix.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Vertex M100b


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

So steamy in NYC today this had to go on Perlon.










Edit - here's proof of hand crankiness.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine1One today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Flieger on Friday - Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Also a Farer Hudson, but from the other side


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

More Stowa goodness


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok Komandirkie


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

This one gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Back with the Farer.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Berty234 said:


> View attachment 15412221


New to me so I had to do some reading. Wow!





__





H. Moser & Cie, Bryan Ferry


Montre H. Moser & Cie, Bryan Ferry de H Moser & Cie – Discover the history of the watch, specifications of this watch on sale at Chronopassion




www.chronopassion.com


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger Bronze on green matte leather strap.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Tetra


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A hand cranker from the watchmakers watchmaker.


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual today. A new one in the collection.







Love the 7 day power reserve and the big date for these old eyes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Steinahrt Nav-B Titan Limited


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Heading out with the new beauty on . . .


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

drhr said:


> Heading out with the new beauty on . . .
> View attachment 15429771


Beauty indeed, congrats! SBGW235, correct?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, you know your (GS) stuff sir!!!!


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vintage Raketa


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Hamilton Chronograph G from ~1975









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chinese today


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Nomos Weltzeit with beautiful DUW 5201 hand-winding movement and ostrich strap courtesy of Atelier Aaron in QC.


----------



## Herb53 (Jun 10, 2014)

handwound Stowa white flieger. Love this watch, especially the lume.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice watch, although automatic and not a hand wound.



unclemexnyc said:


> Nomos Weltzeit with beautiful DUW 5201 hand-winding movement and ostrich strap courtesy of Atelier Aaron in QC.
> 
> View attachment 15432898


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

9 1/2 days before I have to wind again:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

gmads said:


> 9 1/2 days before I have to wind again:


I've always wondered - just how long *does* it take to wind that movement?


----------



## Capt.Keith (Jun 6, 2020)

My No longer Being built Steinhart


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15352906


This watch caught my eye because of its handwound movement, but there's very little information about it to be found online. How do you like the movement and hand-crankin' action?


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

CB69A6C6-902D-469D-AFDE-15DDAFDFC09A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Buramu said:


> This watch caught my eye because of its handwound movement, but there's very little information about it to be found online. How do you like the movement and hand-crankin' action?


The movement seems to be perfectly adequate. I've had no reason to time it, usually do not bother since I'm swapping watches on a daily basis, but over the course of a day it doesn't seem to run fast or slow enough to notice. Very quiet movement, too - I have to get it within 6" of an ear to hear it ticking. Small second hand does not hack.

For handwind watches, I have only vintage (Longines), vintage Russian (Zin), Chinese skeleton fake, and one Hamilton KFM (ETA2801) to gauge against. The version I have is the "ladies" 34mm watch, and the crown is a bit small - fits the design, but not so much the function. If the "men's" 39mm version has a proportionately sized crown, it may be different. There seems to be more resistance to winding than vintage/Russian/other Chinese movements, on par with the Hamilton. Combined with the smaller crown, I wouldn't say it is the easiest to wind, but at least it is smooth, smoother than the other references I have. Perceived resistance may just be a function of the smaller crown (4.5 dia x 1.5 thick).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dre said:


> I've always wondered - just how long *does* it take to wind that movement?


Longer than an auto or most manuals, but less than the wife.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> The movement seems to be perfectly adequate. I've had no reason to time it, usually do not bother since I'm swapping watches on a daily basis, but over the course of a day it doesn't seem to run fast or slow enough to notice. Very quiet movement, too - I have to get it within 6" of an ear to hear it ticking. Small second hand does not hack.


Thanks for the insightful answer. Sounds like it's a proper handwound movement then and not simply an ST17 automatic with the rotor removed. Nice!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ball Trainmaster 21st Century


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Robert999 said:


> CB69A6C6-902D-469D-AFDE-15DDAFDFC09A by Robert, on Flickr


Isn't that an automatic?


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Modded Komandirskie


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

wrong thread. bummer


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Humble railroadman's watch.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Murph Mod


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Damasko DK101 today:


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Was this originally a Khaki Auto and you swapped the movement, dial, hands?



oso2276 said:


> Murph Mod


Wearing my SW210 powered CW on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap until the strap for my Ball arrives later today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Was this originally a Khaki Auto and you swapped the movement, dial, hands?


Yup. Got an empty case from eBay and the other parts came from a donor 








See this for more details :








Hamilton Interstellar Murph Watch Mod


I just completed my Interstellar "Murph" watch mod this afternoon. This mod took 2 separate watches to build. The first watch was used to scavenge the dial and handset. That watch was the Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Mechanical. And the second watch that I used was a Hamilton Khaki automatic 42mm...




www.watchuseek.com




Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool project.



oso2276 said:


> Yup. Got an empty case from eBay and the other parts came from a donor
> 
> See this for more details :
> 
> ...


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Heading out with the new beauty on . . .
> View attachment 15429771


Damn. you keep doing it right. What a watch.



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Ball Trainmaster 21st Century
> 
> View attachment 15440484


That strap works really well, great combo.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGW235


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks. My wife suggested it and I wore it like that for a while, finally settling on a blue seatbelt style. Not the best pic, but being overcast today the blued hands all pop.












jmariorebelo said:


> That strap works really well, great combo.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Damn. you keep doing it right. What a watch.


Thanks, just trying to emulate you sir


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Nomos Tangente
Although I like to say tangentaaaa, and in fragileeee!


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

My baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Hamilton









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Thanks, just trying to emulate you sir


You're too kind.

----------------

I may as well post my latest wrist shot.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

If i was to wear one it would be this >>


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Or this >>


----------



## AR115-35 (Feb 27, 2017)

Vostok Classica green


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Panerai Radiomir with a Unitas 6497.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Selitta SW210 powered Christopher Ward.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New book and new handcracker!


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco - Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Marine Original


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Dre said:


> I've always wondered - just how long *does* it take to wind that movement?


For the sake of science, and because I had 10 minutes to kill waiting for my yahoo kids to put on shoes, I counted the number of "winds" to go from 0 to full power: 244

Can't believe I just did that - what has my life come to?


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Don S said:


> View attachment 14760157
> 
> 
> View attachment 14760159
> ...


Beautiful and interesting watch. I'm guessing a heavily modified, repurposed and decorated Unitas 6498/7.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## CyclePath1 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Blue and handwinding again this morning.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger Friday


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Waltham, circa 1900, size 6s in a 41mm case on C&B leather


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

slcbbrown said:


> Beautiful and interesting watch. I'm guessing a heavily modified, repurposed and decorated Unitas 6498/7.


Thank you. I forget the model no. but yes ,it is a Unitas movement.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Waltham, circa 1900, size 6s in a 41mm case on C&B leather
> 
> View attachment 15456657
> 
> ...


Now this is special. What a lovely watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder pride watch.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

38mm Hamilton Mechanical (Cape Cod Edition)


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

Spending the last summer weekend with this guy.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Been wearing this one a lot lately.


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Cincinnati Watch Company


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Straton Yacht Racer


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this ~1975 Hamilton chronograph with a Valjoux 7736.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Trekkie said:


> Cincinnati Watch Company
> View attachment 15458795


Mine says hi


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Nomos Club Campus.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

swissra said:


> View attachment 15458901


Handwound? (ignore my remark about what's on the sales corner, sorry).


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

whineboy said:


> Handwound? (ignore my remark about what's on the sales corner, sorry).


Don't know what was your question but it's an automatic and not for sale.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

swissra said:


> Don't know what was your question but it's an automatic and not for sale.


Yep, I thought it was an auto. This is a thread for handwinders.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Yep, I thought it was an auto. This is a thread for handwinders.


To be fair it's hard to tell the degree of hand crankiness from the pictures given.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> To be fair it's hard to tell the degree of hand crankiness from the pictures given.


Whineboy is always cranky!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Whineboy is always cranky!


Yes, but are you _crankier, _especially in regards to your hand?


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

whineboy said:


> Yep, I thought it was an auto. This is a thread for handwinders.


Oh my bad. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AD30 Reissue


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ball Trainmaster 21st Century no Archer seatbelt strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Great dial on that Omega @Russ1965


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Great dial on that Omega @Russ1965


Thank you for the kind words............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is one of my favourites...............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Orient 60th Anniversary handwind (and hacking!) on a Red Rock canvas strap purchased from a fellow WUS'er.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Unitas movement.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

DaleEArnold said:


>


LOVE THE VINTAGE ...


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Orient 60th Anniversary handwind (and hacking!) on a Red Rock canvas strap purchased from a fellow WUS'er.
> 
> View attachment 15466731


Hello from the golden one:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And this 'un today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15467392


This is possibly my favourite watch on the Internet................never tire of looking at it.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> This is possibly my favourite watch on the Internet................never tire of looking at it.


You shouldn't say that, because I never tire of taking photos of it!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch One Hand 337477761


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15469618


Business side shows it's a hand cranked, but how about the show side?! Show that too!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Waltham, circa 1900, size 6s in a 41mm case on C&B leather
> 
> View attachment 15456657
> 
> ...


however you did this, it's fabulous and modern, fully retaining the nuance of 120 years ago. breathtaking!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Dre said:


> Business side shows it's a hand cranked, but how about the show side?! Show that too!


Sure thing


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Waltham Valjoux 7733
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

I posted in Wrong thread Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

here is mine


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Reverso Duo. Been a while since I've had a hand cranker to post here!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

💙


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

DaleEArnold said:


>


This one takes the prize of "watches I never thought I'd ever see", and by quite a margin. What the actual F is that 

I particularly like how they left a little bed for the spirit of ecstasy to rest...


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Made by CORUM in the late 70's early 80's..Not many made back then..This one is in 18K White Gold.


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Payment Sent ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Reeser1 said:


> H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.
> View attachment 15474965


Stunning 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well said...... just what I was thinking!!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool watch.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Walked out the door with this one.










...and this one just delivered.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Such a cool watch.


Thank you! Always makes me happy when it takes its turn in the rotation.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 37471763


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

bearwithwatch said:


> Luch 37471763


Very pretty watch. That one would drive the accuracy-obsessed movement measurebaters completely bonkers


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr - My Favorite Friday Flieger


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar 2628.H
(too lazy to set the date and day)


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Still wearing the Stowa Flieger since Flieger Friday


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Still wearing the Stowa Flieger since Flieger Friday
> 
> View attachment 15482802


Nice album! My favourite track is precisely The Court of the Crimson King.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Currently my only hand-cranker. But I'm actively looking to change that.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ball Trainmaster 21st Century


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Beautiful Blancpain^^^







Fridays pick. H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wakmann Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Reeser1 said:


> Beautiful Blancpain^^^
> View attachment 15491439
> Fridays pick. H. Moser Endeavor Perpetual.


Beautiful Moser- such a great calendar design.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Omega turtle 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Polerouter look-alike


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blown 89 (Sep 6, 2019)

Laco Cuxhaven


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Blown 89 said:


> Laco Cuxhaven


Great piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lao Luan SH469-1


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15497252
> View attachment 15497253


Gorgeous 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

It's Flieger Friday


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

This 2006 Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph (part of my weekly rotation).


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15502448


That's not a hand cranker my friend...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> That's not a hand cranker my friend...


But is it a hand _crankier_?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> But is it a hand _crankier_?


Only the thread OP can know the answer to that, I'm afraid.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> That's not a hand cranker my friend...


perhaps his rotor is broken?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This 2006 Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph (part of my weekly rotation).
> View attachment 15502414


Top shot this !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Buramu said:


> perhaps his rotor is broken?


Clever


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This 2006 Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph (part of my weekly rotation).


Isn't that a self-winder? If so, I've got to issue you a citation for doing automatic in a hand-winding zone.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok komandirskie, handwinding in house movement, beautiful design, brass case with very hard titanium nitride coating, reliable and precise, only 30 usd new, delivered to door, and makes big happy smile on your face. What a deal.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Parnis MM------can I say that?


----------



## CrownJewels (Sep 20, 2020)

Ball Trainmaster Officer (44mm) on Hirsch rubber strap today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

PAM 183


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sturmanskie Gagarin powered by Poljot 2609










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Stuhrling Eagle 457.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15497252
> View attachment 15497253


It is really nice but not sure how you tell time ....maybe not the point


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> It is really nice but not sure how you tell time ....maybe not the point


It's just like any other watch: hour hand, minute hand, small seconds.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's just like any other watch: hour hand, minute hand, small seconds.


Yeah I get that thanks but still hard to read ,
Lovely none the less


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15523416


Did you remove the plating? That looks like brass.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

jmariorebelo said:


> Did you remove the plating? That looks like brass.


I did - looks like brass because it is brass... Used muriatic acid tek to remove the chrome.

Was not the original plan, but this ended up being not the case I thought I wanted (this is a 211 case, would have preferred an 811 case), so I figured, what the heck? FWIW, I think it came out great. I like to have a bronze watch kicking around, which I do - this is my first experience with brass. It came out a tad warmer yellow that I thought it would, which is a nice surprise. I forced patina on my bronze watch, but I think I'll let this one do it naturally.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Too funny, drhr, mine is also getting a few days of wrist time. Love its thinness.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

whineboy said:


> Too funny, drhr, mine is also getting a few days of wrist time. Love its thinness.


Ha, yep looks great on your wrist!!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Best wrist-shot ever of this watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


>


I've been interested by this one, mainly because I like acrylic crystals and that dome is lovely. How's the quality? Does it feel solid and long lasting? What about the movement, winding it etc?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ball Trainmaster 21st Century


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Ball Trainmaster 21st Century
> 
> View attachment 15524923


Can't get enough of this one.

One thing I've wondered, what's the 4 oclock pusher for?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Can't get enough of this one.
> 
> One thing I've wondered, what's the 4 oclock pusher for?


Thanks! I hunted it for a while before one came up for sale. It's my 3rd watch that's handwinding+PR on the dial.

The 4 o'clock pusher is to open the caseback. It's a solid caseback cover (half hunter I think it's called?) and opens to reveal an exhibition back. Surprisingly, the watch is still only 11mm thick.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks! I hunted it for a while before one came up for sale. It's my 3rd watch that's handwinding+PR on the dial.
> 
> The 4 o'clock pusher is to open the caseback. It's a solid caseback cover (half hunter I think it's called?) and opens to reveal an exhibition back. Surprisingly, the watch is still only 11mm thick.
> 
> View attachment 15524966


Oh wow hadn't noticed that before. Very interesting. And yes, two casebacks + tritium markers + tritium hands and just 11mm thick is impressive.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> I've been interested by this one, mainly because I like acrylic crystals and that dome is lovely. How's the quality? Does it feel solid and long lasting? What about the movement, winding it etc?


The quality isn't the greatest. I'm not sure if the case is SS and the strap feels pretty cheap. The movement is made in Belarus and I guess they have been making it there for a while. I have no idea what the long term reliability of it will be but it keeps good time for now and it winds smoothly. The dial, hand, and crystal are quite nice and the novelty of it is worth it for me. All things concerned I'm happy with it.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 15525886
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Automatic in a handwinder thread? Back to reading comprehension class for you, sir. Or am I missing something?

Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Automatic in a handwinder thread? Back to reading comprehension class for you, sir. Or am I missing something?


If your reading comprehension knows what Hand crankier is, please let mine know.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

whineboy said:


> Automatic in a handwinder thread? Back to reading comprehension class for you, sir. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Having a great time.
> 
> whineboy


Do, please, forgive me if I've foe-pawed but, while it does have an automatic movement, it also hand-winds (though it does not hack.)

More importantly, I had just taken this picture of it - which I rather like - and I happened to notice this thread, and...well...y'know.



Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> If your reading comprehension knows what Hand crankier is, please let mine know.


And when you find out, please let me know too.............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> If your reading comprehension knows what Hand crankier is, please let mine know.


Seriously, can a mod correct that or something?


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> And when you find out, please let me know too.............


The OP opened with the following remark:

"Well we seem to have a WRUW thread for most things, so how about a WRUW today that is a good old manual wind watch??"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> The OP opened with the following remark:
> 
> "Well we seem to have a WRUW thread for most things, so how about a WRUW today that is a good old manual wind watch??"


I'm aware.......a typo.

Thanks all the same.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> I'm aware.......a typo.
> 
> Thanks all the same.


Ah, I see. Strangely, in my mind that had already been corrected.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ps, my I pad obviously spelt Cranker for me!! And I can't change the title.


I might be mistaken but, I believe the topic starter should have the option to edit the thread title.

Press on the 3 dots at the upper right hand corner of your first post in this thread then, select edit and you may be able to access the thread title bar. Not sure if this software allows title edits but, worth a shot.

Failing that, a Moderator may have the ability to edit thread titles.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Orsoni said:


> I might be mistaken but, I believe the topic starter should have the option to edit the thread title.
> 
> Press on the 3 dots at the upper right hand corner of your first post in this thread then, select edit and you may be able to access the thread title bar. Not sure if this software allows title edits but, worth a shot.
> 
> Failing that, a Moderator may have the ability to edit thread titles.


It does allow thread starters to edit titles @bigclive2011


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> It does allow thread starters to edit titles @bigclive2011


Oh you OCD muvver feckers.

Tried it, got halfway there as it edited the second title but can't do the main one.

Still most people get the idea (Timex autos aside) no names but you know who you are.

Now you can all get back to dressing up your dogs as werewolves and stop worrying about my typo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Luminoor today.

Damn I Padd.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Finally all's good with the universe. Now the only cranky things (American, that is) are the users of this thread hehe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Finally all's good with the universe. Now the only cranky things (American, that is) are the users of this thread hehe


A-M-E-N


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I know you Americans are just plain weird!!

I'm just sitting here at breakfast eating smelly boney fish.

Well Boris told me I had to wear a mask!! He didn't say which one.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> Do, please, forgive me if I've foe-pawed but, while it does have an automatic movement, it also hand-winds (though it does not hack.)
> 
> More importantly, I had just taken this picture of it - which I rather like - and I happened to notice this thread, and...well...y'know.
> 
> ...


You are one of many to have faux posted, no biggie. Pity about the typo in the thread title (though how people could interpret it to mean anything other than 'cranker' baffles me, especially given bigclive2011's original comment - "No Quartz or Autos allowed". 
I will say, this thread has legs, 50+ pages long and still growing strong.
Whether a hand-windable automatic qualifies for posting is the question. My view, obviously, is no, since a very large proportion of autos can be handwound.
Cool watch, btw.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15526327
> 
> 
> I know you Americans are just plain weird!!
> ...


I bet that would look very cool when going for a nightly run.

Not terrifying at all...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> I bet that would look very cool when going for a nightly run.
> 
> Not terrifying at all...


It's not the mask it's the 7 foot scythe I always carry!!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Ah, I see. Strangely, in my mind that had already been corrected.


Thanks for fixing my daily source of OCD


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

whineboy said:


> You are one of many to have faux posted, no biggie. Pity about the typo in the thread title (though how people could interpret it to mean anything other than 'cranker' baffles me, especially given bigclive2011's original comment - "No Quartz or Autos allowed".
> I will say, this thread has legs, 50+ pages long and still growing strong.
> Whether a hand-windable automatic qualifies for posting is the question. My view, obviously, is no, since a very large proportion of autos can be handwound.
> Cool watch, btw.


I consider myself thoroughly admonished and will not ever make the same gaffe in future.

Happy Halloween!  

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> I consider myself thoroughly admonished and will not ever make the same gaffe in future.
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Just please post a hand cranked here 
Booooo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Not my prettiest vintage piece, but it's about as old as I am (57) and it runs.

*All crank, no auto!*









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> Not my prettiest vintage piece, but it's about as old as I am (57) and it runs.
> 
> *All crank, no auto!*
> View attachment 15530958
> ...


whineboy'll vote  for this one!

Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15497252
> View attachment 15497253


What a beautiful piece.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

I should really get myself another hand cranker to keep posting in this thread!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

beefeater said:


> I should really get myself another hand cranker to keep posting in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you need to when you have one of the best on your wrist!!

Great watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15533667


Now that is a rare beauty on here!!

A watch that I have nearly bought a dozen times, but always went for the 372 with the plastiglass instead, it's just that running seconds dial somehow.........


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> View attachment 15534973


As pretty as ever. Those hands are stunning.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dang! who fixed the title from "crankier" to "cranker?"


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> dang! who fixed the title from "crankier" to "cranker?"


Guilty for fanning at least some of the flames. Jump back to post 1091 for the history. BTW, I like your watches.

Having a great time.

whineboy


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison Monday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


>


That's really cool! What brand/model is it?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

kritameth said:


> That's really cool! What brand/model is it?


Mark from Island Watch says it's made by Red Star, which I'm pretty sure is accurate as it seems to fit the quirky kinds of watches they produce. I bought mine from Times International as they had the best price. Make no mistake this is a cheaply made watch and I ditched the NATO it came with in favor of a two piece leather strap. But it is quite unique and surprisingly useful once you get used to it. It does wind smoothly and is as accurate as you could expect a one handed watch to be. What's interesting about it is the extreme dome it has doesn't really give much distortion due to the curved face and hands except at extreme angles. However it gives the illusion of distortion at any angle other than straight on. It's also light and comfortable on the replacement strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> Mark from Island Watch says it's made by Red Star, which I'm pretty sure is accurate as it seems to fit the quirky kinds of watches they produce. I bought mine from Times International as they had the best price. Make no mistake this is a cheaply made watch and I ditched the NATO it came with in favor of a two piece leather strap. But it is quite unique and surprisingly useful once you get used to it. It does wind smoothly and is as accurate as you could expect a one handed watch to be. What's interesting about it is the extreme dome it has doesn't really give much distortion due to the curved face and hands except at extreme angles. However it gives the illusion of distortion at any angle other than straight on. It's also light and comfortable on the replacement strap.


Thank you, @dfwcowboy! It looks awesome on your wrist, what a nice looking domed crystal. I've never had a single-hander before, and it just so happens that I'm also between a hand-cranker at the moment, I sense an impulse purchase coming on strong!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Thank you, @dfwcowboy! It looks awesome on your wrist, what a nice looking domed crystal. I've never had a single-hander before, and it just so happens that I'm also between a hand-cranker at the moment, I sense an impulse purchase coming on strong!


Pretty sure I was at least half drunk when I ordered it. That might help push you off the edge.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> Pretty sure I was at least half drunk when I ordered it. That might help push you off the edge.


😂🤣 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

One I put together myself a couple years ago. ETA 2801, it's my daily wear and really held up well. Winding my watch every morning gives me my fix for the day haha!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


>


I can't look at this watch without giggling over how the 3rd day of the PR indicator is right at 3 oclock. Just works.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

drhr said:


> View attachment 15544559


So Elegant


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> So Elegant


Thanks much, yeah so simple, so sublime


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

The out-of-this-world hand cranker  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1978 marlin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> 1978 marlin


My first watch, but a 1970 model.

Bought for me by my Nan when I went to big school, on a leather strap though.


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

First watch I ever purchased, bought in Arab market in Jerusalem in 1985. Recent service informed me watch was made in 1974.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Two hand wind watches for this relaxing Sunday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

EnderW said:


> View attachment 15549908


Absolutely fantastic watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Prime 420


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

AN back by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> AN back by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Striking! You have some lovely watches (I clicked into your Flickr stream), that Eterna moonphase is a treat to my eyes.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

whineboy said:


> Striking! You have some lovely watches (I clicked into your Flickr stream), that Eterna moonphase is a treat to my eyes.


Thank you. That particular Eterna was the first chronograph I ever bought. In fact, it was the first chronograph I ever genuinely liked.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, the movement main spring is automatic, but you hand crank the spring that powers the alarm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wound this baby, and it always amazes me how long it takes to crank up 3 days of PR.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is a cheerful watch.

Just what we all need at the moment.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Friday


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Flieger Friday w/the new TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48 on Forstner Klip.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

design simplicity in a low-end watch is increasingly attractive these days. for me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Commuting today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And what a silky wind it is.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15563194
> 
> 
> And what a silky wind it is.


Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Classic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, isn't it just.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

New arrival!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Please excuse me for wearing the same watch again. I'm madly smitten with it.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15571099
> 
> 
> Please excuse me for wearing the same watch again. I'm madly smitten with it.


We can never get too much of that Stowa!


----------



## Windoto (May 19, 2020)

Today it was my 1963 38mm witch i adore.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Haven't shared my hand crankers in here for a while... Love this one more every passing day.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Haven't shared my hand crankers in here for a while... Love this one more every passing day.
> 
> View attachment 15571689


Lovely...............even with the blue strap that you had it on last time around


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Household chores occupied most of today, in 38 degrees Celcius warmth:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

this Komandirskie...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Stowa today...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Picked this up today. It looks enough like my Khaki King that my wife shouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Finally a hand cranker!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1970 wafer-thin


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

With the advent of colder weather, swapped out the Forstner Klip on the TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48 for their new beads of rice.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

French 1970's Avelta.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Vostok 320/199

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Not my best photo ever, but still so pretty.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I wore this one this morning...


----------



## gexidima (Dec 10, 2020)

Orient Monarch. I never get tired of looking at the dial on it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Fiday


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Flieger-ish Friday w/Habring2 Chrono-Felix "Soldat" on OEM strap.


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Khaki Field on Chevron strap









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

View attachment 15593354
View attachment 15593354


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Speedy on the Kizzi replica of the NASA Space Shuttle crew strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

H. Moser Endeavor perpetual calendar


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

My 50-year old Timex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I haven't worn it the whole day, but it's been on my wrist the last few hours.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

using this little beauty today.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This early 1970's Zenith is a manual winder.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15606912


Nice ,


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

maguirejp said:


> Nice ,


Thank you!
I started a thread about that watch with lots of photos if you want to see more of it.🙂








1930's Jump Hour Tank


You know the beginning of the watchman's creed, - This is my watch. There are many like it but this one is mine... Wait a minute... No! Rifles! It's about rifles. My bad. Anyways, that's not something that can be said about my 1930's jump hour tank. It's quite special and there are not that many...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Freshly cranked.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

crankier for christmas! haha.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

New addition just before Christmas - a Farer Stanhope.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I really need a hand-cranker in my life again... 2021 looks promising, with both Panerai and Speedy being contenders for the only-one-new-watch pledge. But the GS hand-winders... also very tempting.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Last wearing for 2020:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I need to go relish this whole thread!

I've swapped some of this style watch before, but this one's going to be on the wrist a while. Victorinox, Ambassador XL, I assume. It is serviced and it is running very nice. The temporary strap doesn't look bad this time of year...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> French 1970's Avelta.
> View attachment 15583858
> 
> View attachment 15583859


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cranky just like me.....


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is. I love the dark green dial.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Enicar arrived today. Just had to try it on.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchbobby (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for correcting the spelling on "cranker". Crankier was driving me crazy.

Although come to think of it, they can be cranky.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

MDT IT said:


>


My man, that's not a hand cranker. Even says so on the dial.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> My man, that's not a hand cranker. Even says so on the dial.


Beat me to it! Well done.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

Seamaster 30










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Wearing a Crestwood..Only have to wind it once per week .


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Farer Stanhope


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Farer Stanhope


Lovely strap combo. Does it fit well between the springbars and the case?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Lovely strap combo. Does it fit well between the springbars and the case?


It didn't really fit with straight springbars. It is doable with curved springbars* and this roughly 2mm thick Watchsteward strap, but wouldn't work with thicker NATO-style straps.

* though I have a straight quick release springbar on the 12 o'clock lug because I don't need the strap to slide past the springbar like you do on the 6 o'clock lug and the quick release avoids scratching the case with a springbar tool


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I am really bad at capturing the beauty of this dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is beautiful


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Missed this one before, beautiful watch. Reminds me of the old explorer watches from the everest era.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I have to work today, and I'm working on a NASA project, so...


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

More of the Stanhope.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 1965


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Was running +25 s/d despite demagnetizations. Amazingly, 2 days ago I regulated it to +1, despite my shaky hands. Luck, not skill.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

From a few days back.









Instagram:Login • Instagram and Monochrome special:Login • Instagram


----------



## mokopola (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BGBC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been enjoying this hand winder for days. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy pongal! Wearing a classic vintage HMT Janata on a vintage Hirsch strap.

HMT mechanical watches are always a pleasure to wear as they are super comfortable on small wrists.









Instagram:Login • Instagram and Monochrome special:Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

An evening watch change, in readiness for Pongal socializing.

This Eterna Vision has had its vicissitudes but now safe.

It's an elegant watch and has the ability to arrest you every now and then. The dial isn't white or off-white or silver but has a kind of pearlescent shimmer. The stick indices seem to be stamped and the polish on the indices can catch and reflect light in very attractive ways. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram

monochrome special instagram:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

captious said:


> View attachment 15644597


spectacular, truly.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

This one...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

John Price said:


> This one...


Terrific strap combo!

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow i got here now
This shat


















Regards
George


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Bronze for Flieger Friday


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rebasatu (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello everyone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Cranking through Monday...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well we seem to have a WRUW thread for most things, so how about a WRUW today that is a good old manual wind watch??
> 
> IMO nothing beats winding a watch to make you feel part of the whole Horological experience!
> 
> ...


This vintage Titoni from the 60s / 70s:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

The sandy on another overcast Washington day


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Cranking through Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will never understand what they were thinking when they decided to divide the chrono minutes counter like that: 0, 2.5min, 5min, 7.5min and 10 mins. Literally a deal breaker and hence why I chose a HKED instead.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This allwyn









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Wound up my big Damasko DK101 this morning:


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> Wound up my big Damasko DK101 this morning:


Looks great Andrej !


----------



## OleBob (Dec 24, 2020)

No disrespect intended but my hand cranker today is the Mickey Mouse watch I had as a kid.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

OleBob said:


> No disrespect intended but my hand cranker today is the Mickey Mouse watch I had as a kid.


Come on Bob show us a pic.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Eugene Hot said:


>


Are these hands aftermarket, or did Stowa fit them? I like the look of the MO with cathedral hands, but I didn't think Stowa offered those. Either way, it's a great look!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Day 4 with a handwinder, today it's the CW C65 Black Gold:


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Dre said:


> Are these hands aftermarket? ... Either way, it's a great look!


Yes, it is. Hands from french ebay. Lum selfmade.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

PAM 217 here.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

My usual Enicar, but put a new strap on it today. To look better for 'special' duty. Or in WIS speak, as my Dress watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Timex


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Date is off, which I never adjust.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Kodak "political choice"
series.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Merci on a Forstner bracelet, today...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa bronze Flieger


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello ,Im about to buy my first mechanical Hamilton khaki,please someone confirm it is authentic.
Thanks


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 15718279


Is there anything the Erika's SWICK looks bad on?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Skar24h said:


> Hello ,Im about to buy my first mechanical Hamilton khaki,please someone confirm it is authentic.
> Thanks


Who are you buying it from? I don't see any obvious red flags, so I would default to the old adage "buy the seller, not the watch". If you are buying it from either a dealer or site with lots of reviews, or secondhand from someone with decent amounts of feedback then don't worry. If the site or person seems sketchy then maybe it is worth it to pay a little extra to a more trustworthy seller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skar24h (Feb 18, 2021)

badgerracer said:


> Who are you buying it from? I don't see any obvious red flags, so I would default to the old adage "buy the seller, not the watch". If you are buying it from either a dealer or site with lots of reviews, or secondhand from someone with decent amounts of feedback then don't worry. If the site or person seems sketchy then maybe it is worth it to pay a little extra to a more trustworthy seller
> 
> Watch is bought from Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches
> November 2020. I m planning to buy it from a person so it is second hand but not worn.I dont know him btw.
> 1 year international warranty and user manual, without box.


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

It's been a while, but back with the Reverso! Now on a new to me red leather strap. Definitely adding some fun vibes!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

seikosha-hattori movement timex 400


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Marina Militare (PAM 217) day for me - 'cos its Friday...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sea-Gull M199S, I got this on a business travel to Chengdu, Sichuan, over 10 years ago
















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster Mark II









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a groovy 1978 Mercury.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty MO










I find it impossible to capture the beauty of heat blued hands with just a spontaneous cell phone pic but, this might be the closest I've come. Half of the beauty comes from the fact that the striking blue shimmers of light reflecting off the hands come so fleetingly, as if capturing a brief glimpse of a shooting star and making you appreciate the moment


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


>


Beautiful dial.

When was it made?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Beautiful dial.
> 
> When was it made?


thank you! it's a 1978 Marlin.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

More of the Farer Stanhope.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> More of the Farer Stanhope.


It looks stunning in that pic. Great strap choice too.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Flicker said:


> It looks stunning in that pic. Great strap choice too.


Thanks! It's a custom Delugs Dark Brown Chromexel with light blue (49) stitching. I should have gone a shade darker (43) to better match the light blue highlights on the dial, but you live and learn.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Thanks! It's a custom Delugs Dark Brown Chromexel with light blue (49) stitching. I should have gone a shade darker (43) to better match the light blue highlights on the dial, but you live and learn.


Just had a quick look to check them out. I really like them, they have some great straps. The only thing is I'd take a hit with tax on import to the UK. Still might be worth it though. I've saved the website! Thanks.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

built May of 1959.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## nyyankees (Mar 20, 2008)

Laco Wurzburg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

For Flieger Friday


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15747043
> 
> 
> For Flieger Friday


Very nice. How does it wear compared to the Stowa Marine and HKED? I'm afraid the lugs are too awkward, even if accurately designed.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> Very nice. How does it wear compared to the Stowa Marine and HKED? I'm afraid the lugs are too awkward, even if accurately designed.


I'm going to publish a more in-depth review later on, but the lugs are actually _really_ nice when you don't choose an oversized model. I went for the 39mm (46mm lug-to-lug) model which fits comfortably inside my wrist-width. So the lugs pull the strap inside the wrist without plunging straight down.

It's a tricky design for sure: if you choose a model that's too big for your wrists the lugs are really unforgiving: they will look weird. On my 7.25" wrist I wouldn't want to wear the 42mm model.

I would say it wears very similar to the HKED, but the Stowa Marine is different: sleeker and closer to the wrist thanks to its 8mm slimness.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Buramu said:


> I'm going to publish a more in-depth review later on, but the lugs are actually _really_ nice when you don't choose an oversized model. I went for the 39mm (46mm lug-to-lug) model which fits comfortably inside my wrist-width. So the lugs pull the strap inside the wrist without plunging straight down.
> 
> It's a tricky design for sure: if you choose a model that's too big for your wrists the lugs are really unforgiving: they will look weird. On my 7.25" wrist I wouldn't want to wear the 42mm model.
> 
> I would say it wears very similar to the HKED, but the Stowa Marine is different: sleeker and closer to the wrist thanks to its 8mm slimness.


Thanks for your thoughts. I'm between two minds, you say the 39mm is great for your 7.25in wrist, so it would be way too big for my 6in. But then you say it wears comparable to the HKED (whose lug to lug is in fact 1mm longer than the Laco) and I really liked the way they sit on my wrist, probably due to how the lugs curve down so much.

Just like the Stowa, it's a watch I've long considered but never had the courage to spend the money needed to try them. Maybe in the future. I'll never fully discard the Laco until I try one on.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> Just like the Stowa, it's a watch I've long considered but never had the courage to spend the money needed to try them. Maybe in the future. I'll never fully discard the Laco until I try one on.


My wrist is 7.25" but fairly round so it's only ~52mm across at the top. I try to keep my lug-to-lugs below 48mm as to not span the entire wrist. I think the straight pointy lugs of the Laco Originals aren't a problem as long as they're not directly on (or over) the edge of your wrist. The more I look at them the more I like them, but it's incredibly tricky to imagine what they will look like on the wrist.

Have you looked at the 36mm Stowa Klassik model?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Buramu said:


> My wrist is 7.25" but fairly round so it's only ~52mm across at the top. I try to keep my lug-to-lugs below 48mm as to not span the entire wrist. I think the straight pointy lugs of the Laco Originals aren't a problem as long as they're not directly on (or over) the edge of your wrist. The more I look at them the more I like them, but it's incredibly tricky to imagine what they will look like on the wrist.
> 
> Have you looked at the 36mm Stowa Klassik model?


Yeah I fell ya. If I put my arm in the standard check-the-time position, facing my backhand, my wrist is ~47mm wide. But if I rotate it and look at my palm it widens to almost 60mm. But what matters is what you see so I keep L2L under 45mm, with 47 being the absolute maximum. As you say, I imagine all this number crunching is pretty useless when it comes to the Laco though.

I've considered the 36mm Stowas, but I'm not a fan of A dials. If i _had to _go that route I'd pick the Archimede Pilot 36 with its bigger hands. B dials have a design coherence I really like (hour hand points at the hours, likewise for the minutes), hence the Laco Kempten being my choice from the range. And Laco's B dial is better to my eyes than both Stowa, Archimede and Dekla for example. It's the Laco or nothing tbh.

After I get the Fears Brunswick and covid (and budget) allowing, I'll starting going after these old shortlisted watches.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Buramu said:


> I'm going to publish a more in-depth review later on, but the lugs are actually _really_ nice when you don't choose an oversized model. I went for the 39mm (46mm lug-to-lug) model which fits comfortably inside my wrist-width. So the lugs pull the strap inside the wrist without plunging straight down.
> 
> It's a tricky design for sure: if you choose a model that's too big for your wrists the lugs are really unforgiving: they will look weird. On my 7.25" wrist I wouldn't want to wear the 42mm model.
> 
> I would say it wears very similar to the HKED, but the Stowa Marine is different: sleeker and closer to the wrist thanks to its 8mm slimness.


I'm astonished that's the 39mm and not 42mm. I just assumed it was. But it's definitely the right size.
Been looking for a decent Type A (eg Stowa or Laco) for nearly a year. Used to have the Laco Augesberg but didn't like the lume, or the movement, but the sapphire was excellent. The 42mm certainly wore enormous.
Want a sterile dial, blued hands, good case shape and lugs, domed sapphire, and Swiss movement. You've definitely given me something to think about with the size.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

catsteeth said:


> I'm astonished that's the 39mm and not 42mm. I just assumed it was. But it's definitely the right size.
> Been looking for a decent Type A (eg Stowa or Laco) for nearly a year. Used to have the Laco Augesberg but didn't like the lume, or the movement, but the sapphire was excellent. The 42mm certainly wore enormous.
> Want a sterile dial, blued hands, good case shape and lugs, domed sapphire, and Swiss movement. You've definitely given me something to think about with the size.


Yep, Laco did things right and scaled the watches down from the old technical drawing for the 55mm originals. If you look at photos of the 39mm 42mm and 45mm side by side without anything else for scale, they are indistinguishable. That's also why the lug width is narrower than most watches these days, they kept it accurate.

Here's the original drawing. 25mm lug width with 55mm diameter means that the 39mm should have 18mm lugs, as it does.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yep, Laco did things right and scaled the watches down from the old technical drawing for the 55mm originals. If you look at photos of the 39mm 42mm and 45mm side by side without anything else for scale, they are indistinguishable. That's also why the lug width is narrower than most watches these days, they kept it accurate.
> 
> Here's the original drawing. 25mm lug width with 55mm diameter means that the 39mm should have 18mm lugs, as it does.
> 
> View attachment 15748251


Love those Laco's and the original case and lugs. 
Was looking at either the Stowa 40mm Klassic or Icarus, or Laco 42mm Memmingen or Munster.
So if 42mm is a bit big, it's either the 39mm Laco or 40mm Stowa.

I really liked the 20mm lugs on my 42mm Laco Augesberg. I agree the proportions are much better like that.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Just wrote a review of this stunning Laco Mülheim a/d Ruhr:









Laco Mülheim an der Ruhr (39mm Flieger)


The size debate First off, let's get size out of the way. When discussing B-Uhr/Fliegers people often talk about how these are supposed to be huge, because history. I'm sure the original 55mm diameter was needed for readability when doing nightly bombing runs, but keep in mind that these were...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty MO seems to keep finding a way on to my wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Still honeymooning.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Wrist about 6,9-7"

Laco Leipzig handaufzug 42mm


























Poljot 40mm










Poljot 38mm










Stowa 33,7mm










Stowa 37mm










Stowa 40mm










Stowa 41mm










JL 43mm










Steinhart Nav.B-UHR II 44mm










Quick telephotos


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder PRIDE watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15757378


Wow did not see that one coming! How does it feel compared to your big Panerais, specially the bronzo? Can imagine they're worlds apart.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Hesalite sandwich....


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have three hand wound watches that I would typically wear in rotation, two of them are in for service, so for the next three weeks I will be wearing this...


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I just put a new Martu' strap on my Laco 'Mulheim an der Ruhr'


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa bronze Flieger


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Here we are again 'cause it's the only one I own.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

Behold, my hairy wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Trying to dress down a 38mm Vario, not sure it's working. I'll give it a few more hours and see.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I realized I hadn't worn some of the family watches that have been passed down to me. Time for one of those to get a wind and wear.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This hand cranker at work.








And this one after work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Not so cranky after I regulated this myself from +22 s/d down to +2 to +5 s/d.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Not so cranky after I regulated this myself from +22 s/d down to +2 to +5 s/d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good going. Is that the silver dial limited edition?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Good going. Is that the silver dial limited edition?


Thank you.

Not the LE, it's the white dial version, about 5 1/2 years old.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vintage hand wind 300 meter special Russian sub service diver. Rumor has it only 200 or so of these were ever made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Not so cranky after I regulated this myself from +22 s/d down to +2 to +5 s/d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't imagine it was delivered that far out of spec. What do you think happened to it?


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

SSK877 said:


> I can't imagine it was delivered that far out of spec. What do you think happened to it?


Per my post #1498, it's 5.5 years old. Originally it ran around +12, it was not well-regulated. 
I think it's probably due for servicing.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Buren - it has hand wind capability (but also has a micro-rotor...). Does it count?!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Per my post #1498, it's 5.5 years old. Originally it ran around +12, it was not well-regulated.
> I think it's probably due for servicing.


My Antea KS is about a year old now. It's run at +10 every day since receiving it, no matter the situation - worn all day, part of a day, resting dial up, crown up, crown down, etc. So, it might not be _regulated_ well, but it sure is _precise._


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sorinp1 said:


> Buren - it has hand wind capability (but also has a micro-rotor...). Does it count?!


No, not really. But it is a lovely watch anyway.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

mostlycharlie said:


> Behold, my hairy wrist!
> View attachment 15762761


That's a lovely Hamilton. Which is it?


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

RedVee said:


> That's a lovely Hamilton. Which is it?


It's the Boulton Mechanical.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

together again. at last.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Handwinding is tough! Need to strengthen those forearms everyone!


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Riding on Haveston canvas today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I wear my Mulheim an der Ruhr more than any other watch in my collection.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cranked it up a week ago!!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

P40 blue, only 100 made. SW215:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

1930's Cimier NOS, the band is new. Low budget watch back then. Nice colors


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Breitling Cosmonaute Speciale Display Back









Randy


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)

CITIZEN BI1030


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

SEIKOKO said:


> CITIZEN BI1030
> View attachment 15802135


I've got the distinct feeling that isn't a handwound watch.


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)

Dude you are right, it just hit me this thread is for mechanical only . Sorry.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15804272


What strap is that? Looks awesome on the Stowa!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Dre said:


> What strap is that? Looks awesome on the Stowa!


It's a blue beaver tail strap from Aaron Bespoke


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> It's a blue beaver tail strap from Aaron Bespoke


I've seen his straps here a few times, this one looks incredible and suits the Stowa MO amazingly well. I'll have to keep that in mind for down the road. Thanks!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Orsoni said:


> It's a blue beaver tail strap from Aaron Bespoke


Perfectly color-matched to the hands, what a great combo!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Perfectly color-matched to the hands, what a great combo!


Thanks! I wasn't so sure when I received it as, in the sunlight it looks almost more gray than blue.










It's starting to grow on me


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mostlycharlie said:


> Behold, my hairy wrist!
> View attachment 15762761


Looks awesome! Love this re-edition. May I ask you wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Something egglike today to celebrate the day of egg laying rabbits . . .


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

JonS1967 said:


> Looks awesome! Love this re-edition. May I ask you wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.75


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mostlycharlie said:


> 7.75


Thanks! It fits you really well. Mine is 7.25, not sure how it would fit me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Thanks! I wasn't so sure when I received it as, in the sunlight it looks almost more gray than blue.
> 
> View attachment 15806857
> 
> ...


It looks great!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

websturr said:


> View attachment 15807637


Very nice, is that the grey or the pastel blue?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

jmariorebelo said:


> Very nice, is that the grey or the pastel blue?


It is the pastel blue!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT Tareeq for Tuesday!

One of the unique watches in the HMT portfolio in that it's a manual winding watch with a date complication; most of their mechanicals are time-obly watches.

The gorgeous silver sunburst, the stick indices and stick hands come together very well to make this a compelling everyday business watch.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled caliber 7734









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

naganaga said:


> HMT Tareeq for Tuesday!
> 
> One of the unique watches in the HMT portfolio in that it's a manual winding watch with a date complication; most of their mechanicals are time-obly watches.
> 
> ...


I love that! I have an HMT myself. WIll post pics later!


----------



## Mark Morrissey (Apr 6, 2021)

New to this forum... I'm hooked on vintage Heuer. I think mostly because of their incredible link to motorsports.
I have on a Heuer Camaro, ref. 7220 with Valjoux 72 movement. Its kind of cool because it has the slightly more rare red tachy dial. The case is in ridiculously great condition for its age which is over 50 years


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

76 Marlin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MrBradly (Aug 17, 2018)

Mechanical in the springtime!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A conservative and square watch.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Reverso with new blue strap for a nice Wednesday afternoon outside









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

The Daniel Roth Datomax in 18K yellow gold and a 35mm x 38mm case. Shown here on a matt coffee-coloured lizard Camille Fournet strap with the original buckle tucked behind.

This watch dates from 2002, two years after Bvlgari took over Daniel Roth (the company) from The Hour Glass. By the time this watch was made, Daniel Roth (the man) had left to return to making watches on his own terms.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Poljot Journey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Max Bill.

Love the delicate build on these. Changes my perception as to what a watch should be.


----------



## gvarsity (Mar 7, 2021)

I am wearing the silver Vario Empire. Love it (was replying to the dark version earlier in thread)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Merci


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

kodak-timex


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I really want a manual wind. I miss having one.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> I really want a manual wind. I miss having one.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15831425


Splendid!

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> The Daniel Roth Datomax in 18K yellow gold and a 35mm x 38mm case. Shown here on a matt coffee-coloured lizard Camille Fournet strap with the original buckle tucked behind.
> 
> This watch dates from 2002, two years after Bvlgari took over Daniel Roth (the company) from The Hour Glass. By the time this watch was made, Daniel Roth (the man) had left to return to making watches on his own terms.
> View attachment 15812930


Very nice watch! Almost bought it myself at one point, but in the end decided against it.

Not manual wound though, hehe. But still nice to see!


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

Vintage Cartier Vermeil tank with mahogany dial and bezel. Just back from a service and winding like butter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Max Bill 34mm


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Slick! What is that?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Joshua G said:


> Slick! What is that?


I built it myself out of parts, but you can order a nearly identical assembled one from the same site. I rather like it. I have a watch with a genuine ETA 6497 and the Sea-Gull clone compares nicely to it. 
44mm B-Uhr Flieger Watch with Black Sunray dial and 6497 Movement


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Vostok Amphibia "SCUBA Dude"
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Alpina Pilot Heritage.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT mod of the Janata platform for today.

The gold case with matching gilt indices and hands, the slightly golden linen dial, and the compact hmt Janata platform come together for a beautiful dress watch.

I am a little upset that the dial artist messed with the glue between 12 and 2 as well as 6 and 7. Maybe I will still get the dial redone. The glue marks are not visible in normal distances but does bother me when I look closer and it shows in photos.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Ginsbo Seaguard this Saturday.

The watch obviously shows its age in the patinated dial and the punished case but is still an amazingly good looking and comfortable watch. The indices are stamped/pressed on the dial and reflect light in interesting ways. The patina itself changes colour according to the light and makes you linger after telling the time.

I would have loved to have this on some kind of distresses leather strap but I have had difficulty in removing the springbars from the lugs and just put on a green NATO. Once the lockdown/curfew restrictions are lifted will get new springbars on it to make it a strap monster.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15844154


Easily my favourite Panerai of yours. I also really like the Radiomir with the dot dial, not sure if you're following me...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Easily my favourite Panerai of yours. I also really like the Radiomir with the dot dial, not sure if you're following me...


Why thank you, the dot dial is the 425SLC which is a tribute to the earliest Panerai military watches worn in the war, if you look closely you will see the small SLC sub on the dial in relief.

Today's is the 687 which again is a tribute to the earliest Radium plate watches, that would burn the dial brown after a few months of use.

Seems that I'm drawn to the early days of Panerai and the base dials.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Today's is the 687 which again is a tribute to the earliest Radium plate watches, that would burn the dial brown after a few months of use.


Really interesting, I'll read more into it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Really interesting, I'll read more into it.


They do have a very interesting early history, especially the link with Rolex, who basically supplied the cases and movements and Panerai did the paint 🤣


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Watchfinder did a video on the radioactive Radiomirs. I was aware of the Radium Girls but no idea it was linked to Panerai (never made that connection...)






Sometimes I _really_ wish my wrists were bigger...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gvarsity (Mar 7, 2021)

My Vario Empire silver handwind on a new blue strap that doesn't really show up in the picture. Looks more cream dial and black band in the picture. Actually gorgeous silver with navy


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*"What Hand cranker are you wearing today?"*


Locc said:


> View attachment 15849598


I thought "Perpetual" was supposed to denote auto-winding?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigturnip (Apr 27, 2021)

An old Indian HMT (original dial). V fiddly to wind but looks clean.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Gonna miss that app:


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood handmade jump hour.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Goose 104 (Jun 19, 2019)

M100


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel (c. 1964)


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

PAM510


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Glad to see this thread alive and well, keep them coming.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

GS again.











Chascomm said:


> *"What Hand cranker are you wearing today?"*
> 
> I thought "Perpetual" was supposed to denote auto-winding?


Nah - for Rolex, it means "perpetually hyped".


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Kobold R.E. Byrd (Valjoux 7760) -


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Nomos Club Campus with brown leather strap.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

My Enicar


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

Here is what I am sporting today... one of my few HMT Pilots from India. Love these little watches.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood again


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Cranking away today with that wonderful crown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Cranking away today with that wonderful crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch, a real one watch collection right there.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Fantastic watch, a real one watch collection right there.


Thank you! I have always considered it to be my GADA watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Sunday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

RGM/EOT Model 22









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Relo60 said:


> Hello Sunday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🙏🏼
> 
> View attachment 15860475


Superb Choice Respect man!


----------



## nudewoody (Jan 27, 2013)

1961 Bulova Sea King


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

Vintage Lanco


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

Jdivitto said:


> Vintage Lanco


Oops, forgot to add the photo...


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Eyes on the stars today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15868581


Seiko made a hand wound monopusher chronograph?? That's incredible.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> Seiko made a hand wound monopusher chronograph?? That's incredible.


yes sir. It's first chronograph.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Friday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

For you, Mom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

drdas007 said:


> Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)
> 
> View attachment 15867210


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

What _hand cranker_ are you wearing today?


chap said:


> View attachment 15873033


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

M.O.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you!


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

new summer strap for my edox


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

21 jewels timex.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Vostok 58 hand wind 2403 acrylic 38mm on Strapcode polished superfine mesh


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually on a French paratrooper strap. It is a 2409 movement. It works for a while then stops even fully wound. I hope it just needs a cleaning and adjustment if we weren't sanctioning Russia, I'd send it to Meranom for a new movement . This is the perfect watch for me.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Finnish Joe said:


> first impression after opening the box
> 
> View attachment 15887565


Is that a handwound? I am not familiar with the brand so I had to look it up, seems like the Catalina uses Seiko's VK64 mecha-quartz movement. Which has a battery, not a mainspring.

Apologies if I overlooked a handwound version.









CATALINA


"CATALINA is an emotional watch. A tribute to the amphibious aircraft Catalina TP 47 who searched for the missing Douglas DC-3, and was shot down by the Soviet Union in 1952."The CATALINA plane crash occured the 16th of June in 1952 when a Catalina TP47, Swedish Air Force reference number 47002...



eu.malmwatches.com







https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/VK64_TG_E.pdf



Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

whineboy said:


> Is that a handwound? I am not familiar with the brand so I had to look it up, seems like the Catalina uses Seiko's VK64 mecha-quartz movement. Which has a battery, not a mainspring.
> 
> Apologies if I overlooked a handwound version.
> 
> ...


No worries ?, it's a very sturdy and also practical movement, among the most quiet quartz movements out there. 2.3 mm saphi also makes me happy.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Finnish Joe said:


> No worries ?, it's a very sturdy and also practical movement, among the most quiet quartz movements out there. 2.3 mm saphi also makes me happy.


Mate, this tread is for hand wound watches. It's right there on the title.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

👌🙈


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I only have 2 "hand cranked", wearing the Enicar today. Possibly my favourite watch.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

*with bonus dog nose


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been neglecting my handwinders for a bit, time to rectify that! Wound up this neat piece today:


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

Got this beauty on today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

AVostok crankers for this merry Weds-.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Cranked up the Reverso and put it on a new strap. Ready for some outdoor vibes!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood jump hour


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

NOMOS Tangente 38mm


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Titanium Gagarin


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

2nd day in a row with my Stowa MO Roman (sorry, didn't post about it yesterday). I did want to change up the strap on it today. I'm not 100% convinced this is the right look for the watch, but it sure wears comfortable on the kangaroo leather NATO!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Dre said:


> 2nd day in a row with my Stowa MO Roman (sorry, didn't post about it yesterday). I did want to change up the strap on it today. I'm not 100% convinced this is the right look for the watch, but it sure wears comfortable on the kangaroo leather NATO!


It looks good but I'd expect that strap to make the watch wear super thick.


----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm wearing this vintage Rodana Chrono with a Landeron 48 inside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> It looks good but I'd expect that strap to make the watch wear super thick.


The leather is extremely thin and also very pliable. At first I grabbed a nylon strap. That one definitely wore thick, particularly also because the nylon itself wasn't bending very nicely around the spring bars. The thin kangaroo leather does much much better in that regard.

There's plenty wrong with this combination - fully polished watch and brushed hardware on the strap? Urgh. Furthermore, I think that this watch looks better on brown or light tan straps. So not a long term solution. But I am enjoying it for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I only have one hand winder, which I’ve posted many times. Might just pick up a PRS 29 tomorrow just so I have another one to post! I wish all my non date watches were hand wind. Love them!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Tex65lex (Jun 1, 2021)

Camel green belt trophy with FinWatchStraps-Handmade in Finland Custom made alligator strap.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful vintage mechanical Tissot, the Stylist, for Tissot Tuesday









Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


>


I saw that and thought "never knew there was a hand wound gmt, that's so cool!". But then noticed that the GMT triangle hand is indeed the counterbalance of the seconds hand...

Still a very interesting watch. I particularly like how the painted tip of the seconds aligns perfectly with the hour ring.


----------



## SeriousDude81 (Jun 1, 2021)

🍀Went Green For The Summer🌞 with the olive band from CuteLeatherWorks


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Timefactors Smiths Navigator PRS - 48
Powered by Sellita SW210
+/- 6 seconds a day and I am very happy with that.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Marines


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Strela Cosmograph with a Sea-Gull ST19 movement and not the very similar Russian made 3133









EDIT: As was pointed out by @whineboy in a post below I inadvertantly posted an automatic watch. My apologies.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Strela Cosmograph with a Sea-Gull ST19 movement and not the very similar Russian made 3133
> 
> View attachment 15919341


Interesting - Google Translate suggests the dial says automatic on the second line. Maybe it does not refer to winding? Any Russian-readers out there?










Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Interesting - Google Translate suggests the dial says automatic on the second line. Maybe it does not refer to winding? Any Russian-readers out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mea Culpa

You are correct. I've got watches with the manual winding Sea-Gull ST19 but this isn't one of them (it's an ST1940 automatic).

Apologies to everyone for posting it in error.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Mea Culpa
> 
> You are correct. I've got watches with the manual winding Sea-Gull ST19 but this isn't one of them (it's an ST1940 automatic).
> 
> Apologies to everyone for posting it in error.


Thanks for teaching me AA, my knowledge of the brand is skimpy. I was expecting to be wrong and learn it was indeed a handwinder, seems like many chronos are.

Remember everyone, whineboy is watching&#8230;.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

stetz said:


> View attachment 15921587


Whineboy say that's an automatic, not a handwinder. Say "perpetual," after all. 
Handwindable autos are excluded by OP.
Reading comprehension fail.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No filters.











Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> No filters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15923632
> ...


Fail. Says selfwinding. Not a hand cranker, right?
Sheesh.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

whineboy said:


> Fail. Says selfwinding. Not a hand cranker, right?
> Sheesh.
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


Come to think of it, I made this same fo-paw once before. 
Oh, well.
Hope it didn't ruin your day.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> Come to think of it, I made this same fo-paw once before.
> Oh, well.
> Hope it didn't ruin your day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Nah, you amused me.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Fail. Says selfwinding. Not a hand cranker, right?
> Sheesh.
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


It seems we've been getting more non-handcrankers of late. Wonder why that is.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> It seems we've been getting more non-handcrankers of late. Wonder why that is.


Yes, I've noticed that. Back before bigclive2011 removed "crankier" and defined what is a hand cranker it was a bit more understandable.
Now, I'd say it's folks who shoot before they think. Or who see WUS as Watch Twitter - have an idea, post it.
In your honor I will give my ETA7001 a winding and some time on the wrist.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bobo90 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it's got to be on purpose now, right?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> I mean it's got to be on purpose now, right?


Had the exact same thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> I mean it's got to be on purpose now, right?


Looool I promise I had no idea what a hand cranker could mean, I thought it was some cultivated way to call a watch
Forgive my poor English

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

COVID / work from home special - gym shorts, comfy t-shirt, dressy watch. This one is definitely hand-wind only!


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

I've had this one for about 50 years. My parents gave it to me for my birthday. I'm pretty good at taking care of my watches. This one is pretty special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B on a GasGasBones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Bronze Stowa Flieger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Halios Universa









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)

dfwcowboy said:


>


That is nice, looks great. What is it?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Yoloki said:


> That is nice, looks great. What is it?


Single-handed convex-surfaced hand-wound mechanical watch Ti

AKA Red Star Solo


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)

dfwcowboy said:


> Single-handed convex-surfaced hand-wound mechanical watch Ti
> 
> AKA Red Star Solo


Love it, I might order one later tonight. Looks like a fun watch.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Eugene Hot said:


>


Which Type A is that ? Stowa?
The Type B looks like a Laco, is it?
Cool watches 👍


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15928365


Clive what is the PAM number of that one please? It's the hands, and lume, and everything is just right. It's not a new duo is it?
Cheers


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15914734


Is that a repeater Pongster ?

Ginormous respect ? Gorgeous too.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

catsteeth said:


> Is that a repeater Pongster ?
> 
> Ginormous respect 👍 Gorgeous too.


yes sir


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15945126


Nope, nyet, nein. Even the cleverly blurry photo can't stop Whineboy's sharp eyes from seeing an automatic imposter in a handwinder thread.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

whineboy said:


> Nope, nyet, nein. Even the cleverly blurry photo can't stop Whineboy's sharp eyes from seeing an automatic imposter in a handwinder thread.





whineboy said:


> Nope, nyet, nein. Even the cleverly blurry photo can't stop Whineboy's sharp eyes from seeing an automatic imposter in a handwinder thread.


totally misread what was being asked. my bad


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JLittle said:


> totally misread what was being asked. my bad


It;s ok, you are not the first to do it.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

whineboy said:


> It;s ok, you are not the first to do it.


and the picture wasn't cleverly blurry, I'm just bad at pics. I'll get better one of these days...that white is especially difficult.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JLittle said:


> and the picture wasn't cleverly blurry, I'm just bad at pics. I'll get better one of these days...that white is especially difficult.


While I take handwinders seriously, I really was joking about the blurry photo - mine are some of the WORST here on WUS. I didn't mean to poke you about the photo quality, apologies.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

whineboy said:


> While I take handwinders seriously, I really was joking about the blurry photo - mine are some of the WORST here on WUS. I didn't mean to poke you about the photo quality, apologies.


No need to apologize. I knew you were just messin. I'm just saying, I really need to break out a real camera and take some pics;-)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vowen (May 30, 2012)

I’ll probably get banned if I post my hand cranker 😝


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and compact vintage West End Sowar Prima mechanical for this lovely Sunday.

The case shape is lovely with the crown fitting into a cut out in the case to make it super compact and make the case act as a crown guard; the fixed lugs that place this as a field/EDC watch.

The shimmering champagne sunburst of the dial, the long indices and hands in gilt, the seconds hand and some writing in red, all come together to Kae this a lovely watch for small wrists gentlemen and a great boyfriend watch for the ladies.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


>


Hamilton made a 'Time Computer', but Timex has a Time Tunnel.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 timex x kodak.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Mark Woodmark (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Woodmark said:


> View attachment 15961831


Ah, one of those automatic handwinders I've heard so much about (reading comprehension FAIL).


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

whineboy said:


> Ah, one of those automatic handwinders I've heard so much about (reading comprehension FAIL).


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Woodmark (Jun 10, 2021)

whineboy said:


> Ah, one of those automatic handwinders I've heard so much about (reading comprehension FAIL).


Ah, not sure, but I think I have been insulted. Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

benson70 said:


> View attachment 15962386


Another automatic handwinder! Wow, they are really popular.
Do they even teach thinking in school anymore?
Let me be clear, people, if it says "automatic", it's not a handwinder.


----------



## Mark Woodmark (Jun 10, 2021)

⁹


whineboy said:


> Another automatic handwinder! Wow, they are really popular.
> Do they even teach thinking in school anymore?
> Let me be clear, people, if it says "automatic", it's not a handwinder.


But it can be wound by hand also. They obviously don't teach manners in schools where you live. They seem to teach snobbery though


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Woodmark said:


> ⁹
> 
> But it can be wound by hand also. They obviously don't teach manners in schools where you live. They seem to teach snobbery though


Read post # 1 - autos and quartz are not allowed, m'lord. 
Welcome to WUS, by the way.

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Mark Woodmark (Jun 10, 2021)

whineboy said:


> Read post # 1 - autos and quartz are not allowed, m'lord.
> Welcome to WUS, by the way.
> 
> Having a great time&#8230;.


Funny, I don't seem to feel welcome. Do me a favor and read my thread "Watch Snobs?"


----------



## Mark Woodmark (Jun 10, 2021)

Mark Woodmark said:


> Funny, I don't seem to feel welcome. Do me a favor and read my thread "Watch Snobs?"





whineboy said:


> Read post # 1 - autos and quartz are not allowed, m'lord.
> Welcome to WUS, by the way.
> 
> Having a great time&#8230;.


Sorry, I didn't mean to stain your post with a picture of an automatic


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Woodmark said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to stain your post with a picture of an automatic


Apology accepted.
i don't think pointing out a failure to comprehend the very clear topic of a thread is snobby.
Why not relax a bit, dial down the rhetoric? You seem to be quick to take umbrage. Your watch snobbery thread shows that.


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Which Type A is that ? Stowa?
> The Type B looks like a Laco, is it?
> Cool watches 👍


Yes, Sir


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good old speedy pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bobo90 said:


> Good old speedy pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goes to prove how many variations exist when after years of WISdom there still are some I've never seen before. Interesting look. Can't help but think the hands should have been gold tone too, instead of white.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Broke out my mechanical Hamilton Intra-matic chronograph, in black, for today. Doing a black and white theme for a pool party later this afternoon


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 15963162
> 
> 
> Charlie


Tell me, what is the name of this thread?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Goes to prove how many variations exist when after years of WISdom there still are some I've never seen before. Interesting look. Can't help but think the hands should have been gold tone too, instead of white.


Maybe they are service replacements?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmnav said:


> Maybe they are service replacements?


From what I can find this is a 1987 limited edition, and the hands were white from factory. But I'm sure @bobo90 can tell us more.









Vintage Luxury Watch | Special Italy | OMEGA®


Discover the iconic Vintage OMEGA® Watch Speedmaster Special Italy DD 145.0022-2, created in 1987 by OMEGA®!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Mark Woodmark said:


> Funny, I don't seem to feel welcome. Do me a favor and read my thread "Watch Snobs?"


Did you consider the possibility you've created an imagined reality where you're being persecuted in a situation you created yourself?

I'm not sayin' that applies to you, but if it does, you certainly wouldn't be the first and far from the last around here. Just sayin'


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What model/reference is that?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> What model/reference is that?


31E, with modified Unitas 6497. Interesting.

Charlie


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Charlie1888 said:


> 31E, with modified Unitas 6497. Interesting.
> 
> Charlie


Yes, it's a series 31, which is being replaced by the current 31E.

I believe the difference is the changes of the lug width from 22 to 20mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

wkw said:


> Yes, it's a series 31, which is being replaced by the current 31E.
> 
> I believe the difference is the changes of the lug width from 22 to 20mm.


I prefer 20mm lugs, but the 42mm diameter is a little large for my usual wear. I like the overall look and the mods to the standard 6498 are nice for the price.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

cheers


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15963668


Ruh roh


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> From what I can find this is a 1987 limited edition, and the hands were white from factory. But I'm sure @bobo90 can tell us more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct 145.0022 limited edition for the Italian market, all original (not the strap of course). I think produced from 1987 to 1989. Mine is number 375/500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

MrZoSo said:


> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


That is one beautiful watch!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here you go @whineboy automatic and not even hand crank-able.










Just screwing with you. This is the real entry.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

cheu_f50 said:


> Here you go @whineboy automatic and not even hand crank-able.
> 
> View attachment 15963724
> 
> ...


That's a wow. Thanks for playing along.

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

falika said:


> That is one beautiful watch!


Thank you Sir.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Just found this thread courtesy of today's "other" thread ?&#8230;


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Love how thread got flooded with autos.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

I really want to slide in here with something cheeky about how mine has hand winding capability, so it counts. Lol


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Somethings that conform well to modern tastes.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Somethings that conform well to modern tastes.
> 
> View attachment 15964053
> View attachment 15964054


Now, you have to tell me a bit more about that Illinois. It's quite pretty.

On my back burner is a desire to get this old girl running:


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jcp123 said:


> I really want to slide in here with something cheeky about how mine has hand winding capability, so it counts. Lol


My first wife is still amused every time I do the helicopter


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

jcp123 said:


> Now, you have to tell me a bit more about that Illinois. It's quite pretty.
> 
> On my back burner is a desire to get this old girl running:
> 
> ...


1929. It's got a two tone dial. The middle of the dial has a different grain but same color so it's very subtle. It's been relumed since, well, radium. Refinished too because, well, radium. Still has the original Illinois movement. It's quite nice.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

sleepyhead123 said:


> 1929. It's got a two tone dial. The middle of the dial has a different grain but same color so it's very subtle. It's been relumed since, well, radium. Refinished too because, well, radium. Still has the original Illinois movement. It's quite nice.


I'm a fan, really nice piece.

I think I'd crank back wearing anything with radium though.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

martyloveswatches said:


> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Best handwinder ever!

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> My first wife is still amused every time I do the helicopter


Ah, a cultured man of noble lineage. Do tell of your other talents, kind sir.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

jcp123 said:


> I'm a fan, really nice piece.
> 
> I think I'd crank back wearing anything with radium though.





jcp123 said:


> I'm a fan, really nice piece.
> 
> I think I'd crank back wearing anything with radium though.


It's safe. It was the hands and they are new. The watchmaker checked the dial and it didn't register anything on the counter. It was redone due to the radiation damage. And even if there was a minimal trace of radium, the entire decay pathway is alpha and beta particles, so unless you take off the crystal or caseback, nothing will hit you.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

BRN said:


> Ah, a cultured man of noble lineage. Do tell of your other talents, kind sir.


Sometimes I lick the wrong kind of toads.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to wear this more often now that I found this thread. You watch snobs be nice to me now


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

A handwinder just in case I am not thrown of the bus here 😉


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

nseries73 said:


> Seiko Fuyugeshiki 🌨
> 
> View attachment 15964701


As it says in the title, this thread is for hand wound watches. As it says on the dial, your watch is an auto. There are hundreds of other threads out there where you can share your watch.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> As it says in the title, this thread is for hand wound watches. As it says on the dial, your watch is an auto. There are hundreds of other threads out there where you can share your watch.


True, but everytime it stops because it's not on my wrist I am winding it.... And for me I am doing that all the time with my Automatics as I cycle thru my watch 😬


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

nseries73 said:


> True, but everytime it stops because it's not on my wrist I am winding it.... And for me I am doing that all the time with my Automatics as I cycle thru my watch 😬


Yet, that's not what this thread is about. This is for handwind watches only, like so:










Again, there are hundreds of other threads for your watch. Please don't barge in our little themed party like that.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yet, that's not what this thread is about. This is for handwind watches only, like so:
> 
> View attachment 15964852
> 
> ...


OK msg received Load n clear... May be u should show the same love to all other Automatic watch posts on this thread too 😉


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

nseries73 said:


> OK msg received Load n clear... May be u should show the same love to all other Automatic watch posts on this thread too 😉


We do. In case you missed it check this thread's post 1821 onwards, and this other thread too:









Watch Snobs?


I recently joined Watchuseek and have read many of the discussions. Joined in a few. What I have noticed about this community is there are many arrogant watch snobs here who get enjoyment out of belittling the new members who have limited knowledge. Is this what most watch enthusiasts are like...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> True, but everytime it stops because it's not on my wrist I am winding it.... And for me I am doing that all the time with my Automatics as I cycle thru my watch ?


And just to add to jmariorebelo's comments, the first post in this thread specifically excluded automatics and quartz.
We handwound fans take it very seriously!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> We do. In case you missed it check this thread's post 1821 onwards, and this other thread too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I c.... That's some temperature going off in that thread... Let me update that pic in the post with a hand winder so that all can have a good night's sleep I suppose...


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

whineboy said:


> And just to add to jmariorebelo's comments, the first post in this thread specifically excluded automatics and quartz.
> We handwound fans take it very seriously!


Yeah true, not here to contaminate the purity of it.... Post updated... ?
Hope you guys like it ?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

nseries73 said:


> OK msg received Load n clear... May be u should show the same love to all other Automatic watch posts on this thread too ?


We just love them a lot more when they are posted in an appropriate thread. You also have those who post pictures of their Rolex in the affordables section who are also condemned for doing so and it would be just as disingenuous to imply those watches aren't loved by those wagging their fingers.

Henceforth I declare anyone who posts a picture of a non-hand-wind-only watch in this thread is duty-bound to put themselves on report and complete 50 push-ups in penance for the first offense and triple the previous number for subsequent offenses. No exceptions will be granted for those who should have known better or those who have partaken of the grape.

So it is written, so it shall be.

Hand-wound tax included:


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> We just love them a lot more when they are posted in an appropriate thread. You also have those who post pictures of their Rolex in the affordables section who are also condemned for doing so and it would be just as disingenuous to imply those watches aren't loved by those wagging their fingers.
> 
> Henceforth I declare anyone who posts a picture of a non-hand-wind-only watch in this thread is duty-bound to put themselves on report and complete 50 push-ups in penance for the first offense and triple the previous number for subsequent offenses. No exceptions will be granted for those who should have known better or those who have partaken of the grape.
> 
> ...


Shoulders trembling, hands paining ?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I prefer 20mm lugs, but the 42mm diameter is a little large for my usual wear. I like the overall look and the mods to the standard 6498 are nice for the price.


Perhaps you can check out Dekla deck watch. They offer 40mm size with 20mm lug width. Said that, I'm not sure if they can modify the 6498.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

wkw said:


> Perhaps you can check out Dekla deck watch. They offer 40mm size with 20mm lug width. Said that, I'm not sure if they can modify the 6498.


Thanks. I know lots of people like the Deklas.

I already have a bunch of fliegers/pilots/field watches, I liked the movement and modifications made on that Guinand. It's another reason I have my eyes on the Tourby Enamel 40 - a modded 6498 in a smaller case.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks. I know lots of people like the Deklas.
> 
> I already have a bunch of fliegers/pilots/field watches, I liked the movement and modifications made on that Guinand. It's another reason I have my eyes on the Tourby Enamel 40 - a modded 6498 in a smaller case.
> 
> ...


Tourby sure spent a lot of work modifying the movement. Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

wkw said:


> Tourby sure spent a lot of work modifying the movement. Beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They have a few levels of modification. I like the extra skeletonized bridges on their top model, but the premium is a nice looking 6498, too.



















They increase PR to 60h on their top model.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> They have a few levels of modification. I like the extra skeletonized bridges on their top model, but the premium is a nice looking 6498, too.
> 
> View attachment 15965308
> 
> ...


I like the one in the second picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

wkw said:


> I like the one in the second picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a big change from a standard spec movement.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> They increase PR to 60h on their top model.


They don't "increase" PR, it's just one of the differences between the 6498-1 and 6498-2, the other being the increased beat rate from 5 to 6 ticks per second, different materials in the balance wheel (IIRC) and different shock protection.

They do do their own finishing, as stated in the respective page









Tourby Watches - Top Grade Manual


Neue Seite




www.tourbywatches.com


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> *They don't "increase" PR, it's just one of the differences between the 6498-1 and 6498-2*, the other being the increased beat rate from 5 to 6 ticks per second, different materials in the balance wheel (IIRC) and different shock protection.
> 
> They do do their own finishing, as stated in the respective page
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction.

I know what Tourby lists them at, I thought standard power reserve was lower than 60hrs on the 6498-2. Caliber corner lists the 6498-1 and -2 at 53hrs. I guess I should have gone to a better source? 






ETA 6498-2 UNITAS - unavailable | Manufacture Horlogère Suisse | ETA SA


Hours, minutes, small second Hunter calibre, crown at 3 o'clock Manual winding Frequency: 21'600 vibrations per hour; 3 Hz 17 jewels Regulator system ETACHRON Typical power reserve: 60 hours




www.eta.ch


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I know what Tourby lists them at, I thought standard power reserve was lower than 60hrs on the 6498-2. Caliber corner lists the 6498-1 and -2 at 53hrs. I guess I should have gone to a better source?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I haven't found any reputable sources to back up whatever PR, it seems to vary from place to place. But going from tourby's page I read it as the top lines being the standard 6498-2 specs, and the second list the customizations they perform.

Regardless, it seems like a great movement technically, and looks the part too. I'd probably have one myself, even with the 40mm case which is above my size preferences, if their lug width wasn't 22mm...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Honestly, I haven't found any reputable sources to back up whatever PR, it seems to vary from place to place. But going from tourby's page I read it as the top lines being the standard 6498-2 specs, and the second list the customizations they perform.


That ETA link confirms what you and Tourby say, 52/60 for the -1/-2. Here's the -1 on their site






ETA 6498-1 UNITAS - unavailable | Manufacture Horlogère Suisse | ETA SA


Hours, minutes, small second Hunter calibre, crown at 3 o'clock Manual winding Frequency: 18'000 vibrations per hour; 2,5 Hz 17 jewels Regulator system ETACHRON Typical power reserve: 52 hours




www.eta.ch







jmariorebelo said:


> Regardless, it seems like a great movement technically, and looks the part too. I'd probably have one myself, even with the 40mm case which is above my size preferences, *if their lug width wasn't 22mm.*..


It might be the only fault I can find with the watch. That style of watch should have a 20mm lug width at 40mm.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> It might be the only fault I can find with the watch. That style of watch should have a 20mm lug width at 40mm.


I've actually asked them about it some years ago, they said it was the style of old they wanted to emulate, wide lug calatravas and the like, and they wouldn't change it. It's their design language, nothing wrong there, just a shame that I personally can't stomach it.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Partitio today

In


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> That ETA link confirms what you and Tourby say, 52/60 for the -1/-2. Here's the -1 on their site
> It might be the only fault I can find with the watch. That style of watch should have a 20mm lug width at 40mm.


I have one more datapoint on the 6498-2 (which are fairly rare), mine has a 59 1/2 hour PR. 
Got it from Wilson Watch Works with COSC certification as a bonus - but Tourby was in the running. At that time they hadn't offered the 40mm case, if they had, I'd be a Tourby owner.
I happen to like the wide lug look.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Another modern watch from me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1978 denim Marlin.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Old Military this evening.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jenyang said:


> Old Military this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's great. Love those numerals.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The silver sunburst dial lume out HMT Kohinoor as a fitting start to the week.

The original strap is long, long gone, and the watch is such a strap monster it's not a joke. Today, to ward off the Monday blues, it's on a blue exotic leather strap.

The Kohinoor is aptly named: the pinnacle of HMTs dial game in a whole series with more than a dozen variations.

The value for money with HMT is amazing, as long as you are able to personally inspect the watch before buying. Their finishing game varies from the sublime to the ridiculous so two people may have diametrically opposite experiences.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> Oh man, that's great. Love those numerals.


Quite impressed with Tourby's craftmanship. Solid lume too.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

This just in moments ago.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely "yellow dial" (as HMT calls it) Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

After my faux pas the other week... ...this _is_ a handcranker (Vostok 2409 movement)


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

*Even after six year this one still always puts a smile on my face.*


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of Kohinoor theme with this bright orange Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

42-series case, but 2414 movement, and thinner caseback.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a basic Seiko.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yesterday









Today









Three manual winders this week.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of Kohinoor theme with this "red" HMT Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

This thread's reputation for kicking ass and taking names has inspired me to crank up one of my hand crankers


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Clear skies above:


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Closing out the (Day 6) Kohinoor theme with this flat black HMT Kohinoor. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Sekonda Alarm while I tinker in the garage&#8230;


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

We just got hitched yesterday, so the honeymoon phase is in full effect.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

First post in this thread...here is my CWC chrono&#8230;.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Decided to try out a different strap combo&#8230;leather 1 piece with a natural shell cordovan bund pad


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Raketa 
Caliber 2609 HA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

jcp123 said:


> Now, you have to tell me a bit more about that Illinois. It's quite pretty.
> 
> On my back burner is a desire to get this old girl running:
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, is that an alarm or sound chime on the movement? That's a very interesting movement.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Earthbound said:


> Excuse my ignorance, is that an alarm or sound chime on the movement? That's a very interesting movement.


No friggin idea to be honest, it won't wind so I have zero idea what it's all about, other than that I can roughly date it and it's really attractively finished.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks. I know lots of people like the Deklas.
> 
> I already have a bunch of fliegers/pilots/field watches, I liked the movement and modifications made on that Guinand. It's another reason I have my eyes on the Tourby Enamel 40 - a modded 6498 in a smaller case.
> 
> ...


I've appreciated both the Enamel and Argentum for a couple of years now. I love that movement but the watches are too big for my skinny wrists. I owned an Old Military Vintage and loved its quality as well. You won't be disappointed if you choose to go Tourby.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying To cause offense, but do you wear that out and about or just at home? If out, does it get a lot of attention? Certainly a cool conversatIon piece.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Earthbound said:


> I'm not trying To cause offense, but do you wear that out and about or just at home? If out, does it get a lot of attention? Certainly a cool conversatIon piece.


I finally got the "guts" up just last week.
Gas Station:









Sub Sandwich Shop:









Walmart:









And this place!:








&#8230;& nothing, no one said a thing!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage watch for this Sunday - an elegant lucky calendar Orient.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

51 years young:


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

This old chestnut&#8230;


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## DevOpsGuy (Jan 16, 2017)

Laco 45mm Type B dial.


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin in titanium


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hand Cranker for the day #wotd #titan #tandem


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

MrZoSo said:


> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Interesting, is that a zenith movement inside?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

jmariorebelo said:


> Interesting, is that a zenith movement inside?


Yup! Nice catch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Edox slim look for a laid-back Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

from the less expensive end of the watch spectrum... Vostok 439499 with a 2414a hand wound movement.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

TheBearded said:


> View attachment 16006131


I assume that's a no lume version? Just curious as at one time I had the following one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

govdubspeedgo said:


> I assume that's a no lume version? Just curious as at one time I had the following one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir.
43mm, no lume, laquer enamel dial, 6498-2 Top. I wanted the enamel over the blue or black models, but I didn't want the vintage colored lume.









Edit: why'd ya sell it? Just curious.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

This arrived Friday morning. I decided for the first time ever to document the opening, like a nerd. Then realized they sent the auto and not the manual wind version. I emailed Stowa and am waiting for a response so I can return it. I'm like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Earthbound said:


> This arrived Friday morning. I decided for the first time ever to document the opening, like a nerd. Then realized they sent the auto and not the manual wind version. I emailed Stowa and am waiting for a response so I can return it. I'm like a kid at Christmas.
> View attachment 16007083


That's too bad... hopefully will be resolved quickly


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vostok mod build. 710 case, sammich dial, paddle hands, and 2414 hand-wind movement.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BP 7002:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a tasty timex!


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Picture a few days ago&#8230;but love the daily winding. On a NOS Vintage and extremely comfortable Tropic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Shanghai 8120


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cirevodu (Jul 27, 2021)

Can't stop wearing this one on the BluShark pajama strap


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Time Exposure said:


> Now I am sad. Both of my hand crankers, both heirlooms, are at the watchmaker's shop getting a cleaning (for the first time in 30 years). I should have them back soon!
> In the meantime, here are a couple old pics. The Wittnauer was my paternal grandfather's retirement watch, and the Elgin A11 belonged to my maternal grandfather.
> Supposedly the Elgin was won in a game of cards, but more likely he loaned money to someone and never got paid back. While he wasn't in the military service during WWII, he was a welder at the Kaiser shipyard in Richmond California where the Liberty ships were being built.


A 11 ! 
Quite a lot of history in that watch, both family history and global history, i dare say. It's a watch that you should wear with pride !


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Here is my rather basic ETA 6497 with some funky clothes.


----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

chopy_ro said:


> Here is my rather basic ETA 6497 with some funky clothes.
> View attachment 16023047


What's that strap material? I'm still new to the strap game (I just learned about sailcloth straps lol)


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

ChristiaanDN said:


> What's that strap material? I'm still new to the strap game (I just learned about sailcloth straps lol)


Hi ! It's polished stingray


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

CW C65 Black Gold today, after a few days of my Damasko DK101 (which I didn't get to post about).


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)

Don't believe the dial, which has been modified to fit a Sellita SW210-1.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

MKII from 1970. Good ole Omega 861 movement









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

"Facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mpower2002 said:


> Wakmann Chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is this a vintage watch or is Wakman still in business ?


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Flieger Friday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

thewatchidiot said:


> "Facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


Nice! You were able to get in on the Jackson Bigeye. Beautiful. Good luck with it.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vostok mod with 2414 hand-wind movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

California dial Marlin.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Switched to camo.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following last Sunday's cream dial military mod, this Sunday I have the black/dark grey dial mod. Last week's was off a Jawahar platform and this is off the Janata platform. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood jump hour


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Creamy smooth like a knife through hot butter.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and almost dainty HMT Janata 'art deco' for day 2 of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orange HMT Kohinoor for Day 4 of the Indian flag colours theme









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

1970's Ravisa


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

ZM-73 said:


> 1970's Ravisa
> View attachment 16056933


That looks interesting. How does it combine a manual winding movement with the "electric system"?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This sunburst white HMT Kohinoor for Day 5 of the Indian flag colours theme.

I have paired the watch with a flat and thin blue denim fabric strap in keeping with the theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

jmariorebelo said:


> That looks interesting. How does it combine a manual winding movement with the "electric system"?


The "electric system" is just the light. The watch looks like an LED, no doubt an attempt to deal with the Quartz Crisis.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Independence Day, India! This sunburst green HMT Kohinoor for the final day of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Dirskie









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My one hand cranker


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Pongster said:


> My one hand cranker
> View attachment 16063405


Cool watch that I knew nothing about. Of course other folks here have taught me;









Meistersinger Edition 24, all 3 generations, catalog


Meistersinger Edition 24 is one of the top 24h watches to decorate your collection. It features one of my favorite constructions - one-hand true 24h watch with 12 on top. To find an Edition 24 watch is usually not so easy task. During the years in total 344 watches were produced in 3 batches...




www.watchuseek.com





Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT! Beautiful and deep HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 of blue watch week.

Paired with a skin-coloured suede leather strap to show off the shiny sunburst varying from a deep blue to indigo to nearly black depending on the light.

Wrist roll: August 18, 2021:#HMTwatch #Kohinoor for day 3 #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts #mechanicalwatch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

This little gem doesn't get enough wrist time, but when it does I appreciate all the work Stowa put into the design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Zenith prime 420
IMG_2521 by barge photo, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Barge said:


> Zenith prime 420
> IMG_2521 by barge photo, on Flickr


Love that dome crystal. Such a great looking watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980, 17 jewel.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

Back to One......enjoy your time!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Reverso Classique


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Piaget 430 manual movement


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Marlin mechanical.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Mount Iwate Friday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Terra Incognita Russian Special Edition 003 of 100


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1960 Mercury


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>


super nice russ. you have quite a stunning collection to choose from!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice russ. you have quite a stunning collection to choose from!


Very nice of you, Paul 👌


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

NeverQuiteSure said:


> View attachment 16133495
> 
> View attachment 16133496
> 
> ...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Edit - I forgot the best part.










Having a great time. . .


----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello - what watch is this? Thanks in advance.


Homebrew: 36mm Otto Frei case #1, Sellita SW-210-1 movement, AJuiceT dial with dial feet repositioned to work with the movement, merc hands with dark blue lume.


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

NeverQuiteSure said:


> Homebrew: 36mm Otto Frei case #1, Sellita SW-210-1 movement, AJuiceT dial with dial feet repositioned to work with the movement, merc hands with dark blue lume.
> View attachment 16135527





NeverQuiteSure said:


> Homebrew: 36mm Otto Frei case #1, Sellita SW-210-1 movement, AJuiceT dial with dial feet repositioned to work with the movement, merc hands with dark blue lume.
> View attachment 16135527


Thank you - a very cool watch!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1974 Marlin.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x kodak voters choice watch, 1972.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Mod Monday with this HMT Janata modified with propilot style numerals for markers.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sauravdrives (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sekonda mechanical alarm (Poljot under a different name - western European market)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rare vintage hand wind Vostok dive watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

late 50’s US made “record dial.”


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Here's one I recently got for sentimental reasons. A beater watch which now has a good deal more cash into it. An old-time Glycine Incursore... sharp-eyed folks will notice a 3-hand movement sitting in a 2-hand dial.
I also just treated the strap like some of the YouTubers do old shoes... Acetone to clean all the prior junk & wax from the leather, and fresh wax for conditioning.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vintage Tugaris, BEFORE spring-cleaning the dial and crystal underside:










And after, along with a strap change:


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Taking the 63 out for a spin


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

another US made 21 jewels on the wrist today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 17 jewel.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa bronze Flieger makin' coffee


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Peekaboo!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My two most basic Seikos.


----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

The very affordable Alpha-Tona!!!









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My two most basic Seikos.


I just saw this now. You have great taste (I might be a bit biased):











Having a great time….


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

whineboy said:


> I just saw this now. You have great taste (I might be a bit biased):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see someone else likes these basic Japanese watches . . .


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1974 Marlin


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Was running a bit fast so I just made an adjustment. I hope it will be better regulated now. I never bother with the date since it isn’t quick change.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a jeweled seikosha hattori timex 400, properly seasoned near 60 years.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

tas1911 said:


> View attachment 16195424


Automatic, methinks. If so, not a handwinder. 


Having a great time….


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

whineboy said:


> Automatic, methinks. If so, not a handwinder.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


Your right🤦‍♂️


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time . . .


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Rolex oyster precision 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Back to a round of my appreciation for the HMT Janata platform today with the HMT "Bauhaus". 

The colour of the dial is showing up as bluish but that's a cast, the dial is actually light grey. The dots at the markers are lumed, but light. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Merci X HODINKEE LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Grey on grey on grey


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous HMT Kohinoor to kick off the Deepavali holidays. 

It's a shame that I am not able to capture the glorious shimmer on the vertically brushed dial and the many, many shades of blue one can get in real life from this dial. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The Farer called me back. Something about its light wrist presence


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

Today on wrist is a more modern hand cranker. Hard to beat the thinness you get with a hand wound!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Seagull 1963 is a beauty. Crazy value at their price. And the acrylic crystal just adds so much warmth


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't not smile whenever I look at my Benzinger. Truly a work of art


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It's Mod Monday again! My friends here know of my respect and admiration for the HMT Janata as a great platform for modding, and today's watch is a great example. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ref: 4402-8000


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. Today I'm wearing a Longines Lépine Héritage 180th Anniversary (half hunter).


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## docgov (Aug 6, 2018)

Speedy Tuesday. Late to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Need to dress up tonight, so this one got wound up today:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A very wet Thorisday here in Bangalore. This vintage three-handed date Oris, likely distributed as a corporate gift. 

It's a lovely watch, and I am loving it every minute it's been on my wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Rolex Cellini








Regards, Ron


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Komandirskie 216186


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just strapped this one on...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Getting this 37mm & 7mm thick one ready for this evening's menu


----------



## TheRealDCA (Jul 28, 2021)

Moonwatch









The pup was very curious about what might be in my closed hand.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Komandirskie 216398


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Alexander Shorokhoff crazy eye


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well we seem to have a WRUW thread for most things, so how about a WRUW today that is a good old manual wind watch??
> 
> IMO nothing beats winding a watch to make you feel part of the whole Horological experience!
> 
> ...


I am wearing an RGM 150-E which has the Unitas 6498 manual movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Japan made Timex 400


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Blown 89 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The rains finally stopped this morning but it's still wet. Celebrating the return of some sunshine with the HMT "drunken" Kohinoor in grey with gilt accents. So called because of the more than normal slanted numeral markers. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

On Artem sailcloth:











Having a great time….


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

whineboy said:


> On Artem sailcloth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch is just 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A very recent acquisition :


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1979 17 jewel


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> A very recent acquisition :
> View attachment 16241366
> View attachment 16241367


Have they ever used the logo on the buckle on the dial? I think that looks better than all of their dial logo iterations.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. Friends and regular followers know of my partiality for HMT Janata platform mods and here's a beautiful one. 

Elegant, compact, and super comfortable on small wrists, this is a favourite mod. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16242922
> 
> View attachment 16242921


The movement looks interesting, which speedmaster is that?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> The movement looks interesting, which speedmaster is that?


The 311.33.42.50.01.001.001. It's one of the two 50th Speedmaster anniversaries. It's the one that has an enamel dial, 100m WR, and a FP 3201 movement base that's also used in Royal Oaks and Blancpains. In other words, it's the black sheep of Speedies.


----------



## Rozebol (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> The 311.33.42.50.01.001.001. It's one of the two 50th Speedmaster anniversaries. It's the one that has an enamel dial, 100m WR, and a FP 3201 movement base that's also used in Royal Oaks and Blancpains. In other words, it's the black sheep of Speedies.


Yeah that's special, looks to be very well finished, and interesting how Omega still managed to apply the coaxial escapement on it. Oh also the WR rating, quite surprising!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Universa
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

..at -1s/d over three days after full wind:


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Going out to dinner with my wife tonight and decided on the speedy.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Yeah that's special, looks to be very well finished, and interesting how Omega still managed to apply the coaxial escapement on it. Oh also the WR rating, quite surprising!


To be fair, I don't know if Omega or Blancpain did it. I would presume Omega since that would make it a hard sell to put Omega on the movement if Blancpain did everything, but they are all under one house so you never know. And heck, they threw away the name Frederique Piguet (which isn't a minor one) and rebadged it Blancpain, so who knows with Swatch. I don't think Omega was as in control back then.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday with this Allwyn mechanical watch, "Nautilus". 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Cal. 286


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 16248377


That's not a pairing I'd expect, but it works great.


----------



## bambalam1 (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's not a pairing I'd expect, but it works great.


I've been told it's almost heretical, but I love it. The black is a good complement for salmon coloured dials, and the khaki strip blend itself nicely.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 17 jewel


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

1968


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

2nd day with my big Damasko DK101. The winding action on this watch is incredibly smooth.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous and bright Navrang for fun Friday!

Somewhat reminiscent of Ricoh watches in the India market in 1970s, this watch is gorgeous on the wrist: slim barrel case, GP bezel, gilt markers and hands, faceted crystal, and a mosaic-like dial. What more can one ask?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16257053


IMO one of the watches that deserves more discussion time.

A movement less than 6mil thick at CW prices, a great watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Nerding out at the symphony with a Marine Original


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Timex Marlin.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It started to drizzle just as I stepped into the garden for these shots. The splatter of raindrops on the blue dial reminds me of some of the "starry sky" dials!

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for warding off the stormy Monday blues. 

I usually don't wear my HMT watches on stock bracelet or straps but I made an exception for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Xaltotun said:


> View attachment 16266317


That's an automatic, not a hand-winder.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> That's an automatic, not a hand-winder.


Ah, 'hand cranker' means handwound? In _hindsight_ I realize that, but as a member with French is my first language, I did not realize that originally 🤦‍♂️


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's blue Kohinoor with this amazing yellow/golden Kohinoor today. Wearing it on a suede strap so the sheen and Sunray show up a little more! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Wearing this right now!


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

aluminum cased 1956 Mercury.


----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hand crank chronograph, does it count?









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 


Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Marlin, 1978


----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Winding my Weiss right now.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

My gym, casual and all around daily.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

21 jewel marlin, 1972


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

stetz said:


> View attachment 16280472


I believe the meaning of 'Perpetual' in this context indicates auto-winding. This thread is about hand-winding watches.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Bronze Flieger


----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

Vintage Tiffany Tank


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Rotating between two Nomos, I couldn’t decide on one 😊I like them both


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Working from home with this one & watching lakers -Celtics game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

xinxin said:


> Working from home with this one & watching lakers -Celtics game


oopsie! Wrong thread!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Marine Original


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


>


Please, we want a caseback shot showing the beautiful movement.


Having a great time….


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

whineboy said:


> Please, we want a caseback shot showing the beautiful movement.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


Unfortunately, I’ve never been able to take a decent shot of the back. Case in point


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve never been able to take a decent shot of the back. Case in point


Thank you. Looks great to me. 


Having a great time….


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

whineboy said:


> Thank you. Looks great to me.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


Much appreciated. It is a beautiful movement if I do say so myself. Here’s a picture from Eterna.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Squale Sunday from Vancouver, BC!


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder pride watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time….


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


darn it, i just bought my son a disney "telling time teacher" mickey mouse watch. Quartz. if they had hand winders, i would have gotten that hahaha. My son loves winding my hand wound watches.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

This one...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 timex 100, rare at 37mm


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

I just put this on a new Forstner Klip today. Bought for my incoming Smiths prs 48 but wanted to try it out. Very comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an aging 17 jewel japan made 400.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Enicar


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## FinWatchStraps (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16325968


Goddamn I love this watch. Farer will really need to top themselves with the upcoming handwounds if I'm ever to sell it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

My week long wear the new watch is going well. Band is now formed to wrist. Not sure how a watch can have 20,000 anti magnetic, cosc-like accuracy (currently +3 sec/day), sapphire crystal, nice leather band with deployment clasp and top grade hand wound movement for the price. Makes me wonder why I paid $1500 for some of my other watches. Anyway, it’s a nice watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Can you hear me?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Vostok









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Fliegers










Marines


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

J Levenberg Molnija 3603 decorated and Steinhart Nav.B-uhr II Unitas 6497 premium


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT mod built around a Heera dial in black and rose gold for this Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 Timex 100


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty MO


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

On a new elastic strap…..


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

1937 Hamilton Boone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

this one again


----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

KS HighBeat


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Laco Kempten


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart vs Stowa
Nav.B-uhr 44 mm Special Edition Premium and Flieger Classic handaufzug 40 mm A-type










Stowa Marine 34 mm Art Deco and 44 mm Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita" on Unitas movements in interval of 80 years


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Eugene Hot said:


> Steinhart vs Stowa
> Nav.B-uhr 44 mm Special Edition Premium and Flieger Classic handaufzug 40 mm A-type
> View attachment 16385701
> 
> ...


You've got two left arms and are wearing four watches? 😄


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Nomos Club Dunkel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


 A very underrated watch IMO, at only 5.95mil thick, for affordable money, quite amazing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> A very underrated watch IMO, at only 5.95mil thick, for affordable money, quite amazing.


Yup............and I've hankered for one for a while.

Would've preferred the white dial variant, but this one is less common.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> Yup............and I've hankered for one for a while.
> 
> Would've preferred the white dial variant, but this one is less common.


Still beautiful Russ 👍🏻


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> You've got two left arms and are wearing four watches? 😄


Comparing two watches next to each other on the hand is clearer.
History and modernity.


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Wearing Wittnauer ALLPROOF. 
This one was 1 of the 250 "Prize Awards" given out in mid 30's to listeners of "Pure Oil Radio Show", it was on "The Diary of Jimmie Mattern" Early Aviator and Adventurer who wore an ALLPROOF.

Hard yp believe the watch has been around for nearly 90 Years..Still runs and keeps Great time..


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

This one…


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Smiths YC452


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't seen this one around here for a while! Impressive as ever.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Hadn't seen this one around here for a while! Impressive as ever.


Thanks for your kind words. Definitely a keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 16395040


The best strap combo ever 😃


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

My 1st Speedmaster (1966 Leica KS-15(4) in background).


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Valjoux 7760:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Took the time to snap some new pics of the CW C65 black and gold. I love how the hands on this one glint in bright light.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

longle10 said:


> Hand crank chronograph, does it count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I have that same model too! Your is the only other one I’ve seen on here.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

it started losing time this morning and then i realized i had forgotten to wind it last night! Love the almost 4 day power reserve!


----------



## southwest timers (Jan 3, 2007)

Time Exposure said:


> Now I am sad. Both of my hand crankers, both heirlooms, are at the watchmaker's shop getting a cleaning (for the first time in 30 years). I should have them back soon!
> In the meantime, here are a couple old pics. The Wittnauer was my paternal grandfather's retirement watch, and the Elgin A11 belonged to my maternal grandfather.
> Supposedly the Elgin was won in a game of cards, but more likely he loaned money to someone and never got paid back. While he wasn't in the military service during WWII, he was a welder at the Kaiser shipyard in Richmond California where the Liberty ships were being built.


Very nice Elgin A-11, especially the coin edge three piece Star case version you have.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Hanhart 417 bronze


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 Timex 100


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## southwest timers (Jan 3, 2007)

schumacher62 said:


>


Boy Scouts of America vintage Timex. We don’t see those very often.


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

lik50 said:


> View attachment 16414781


This is a thread for handwinding watches only, the "perpetual" bit on the dial will give you a clue this is not the thread for that watch.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16415105


Great watch, but please refer to post #2451


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Great watch, but please refer to post #2451


Great catch, I missed the microrotor. 


Having a great time….


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

calif dial 34mm Marlin.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT Kohinoor with brushed gilt dial with a black rail for day 2 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

A no date to no date wrist over as it’s buddy is going for a couple of weeks off.









Off he goes. For the time being.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 3nder (Oct 4, 2021)

RZE Resolute, alpine white after 10 secs of phone flashlight


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

3nder said:


> RZE Resolute, alpine white after 10 secs of phone flashlight
> View attachment 16426746
> 
> View attachment 16426747


Why does it say automatic? Think about the thread subject. 


Having a great time….


----------



## 3nder (Oct 4, 2021)

whineboy said:


> Why does it say automatic? Think about the thread subject.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….





whineboy said:


> Why does it say automatic? Think about the thread subject.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


I've wondered that myself. NH35A that I wind so...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

3nder said:


> I've wondered that myself. NH35A that I wind so...


See post # 1 - no autos allowed. Get outta here!


Having a great time….


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This (burnt) orange HMT Kohinoor for day 5 of my Kohinoor week. 

The dial changes from bright sunburst orange to flat marron with shades of vermillion and pink in between, depending on the light. Always interesting!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Today, I am wearing the baby which just got back from the spa:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

aluminum cased 1958 Mercury. chewed up some, but serviced and accurate.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

digging the applied markers on this Admiralty


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I got this Sea-Gull M199S on a visit to Chengdu, about 13 years ago.
















Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Coffee and a 1987 Soviet Sturmanskie.










Most colorful military issued watch ever.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Coming up on the end of its week in the rotation:


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Brand new! Just in today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yesterday









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

After many weeks I have been able to regulate this old guy at +4sec/day.










Proud of myself.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty MO


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday...









today...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Just put this on.....


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Marine Klassik" mod. Paired with a vintage brown handmade leather strap.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today.

I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot hands.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

naganaga said:


> Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today.
> 
> I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot hands.
> View attachment 16471760


Nice homage to the airforce issued watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "NotDivers65" mod. Paired with a brown exotic print leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata/pilot "Type 20 extra small" mod.

Paired today with a deep claret handmade leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my 'Colourful' week with this ice blue (aka fish blue) HMT Kohinoor export trial version.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

1952 Omega


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonzodog said:


> 1952 Omega
> View attachment 16482256


Stunning! What a gorgeous watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## TimeSaver (Mar 8, 2012)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16477932


I’m so jealous. Sooooo beautiful. I wish I had one too…..
and the watch is nice too😁


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

TimeSaver said:


> I’m so jealous. Sooooo beautiful. I wish I had one too…..
> and the watch is nice too😁


He’s a handful but worth it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parlon with Citizen mechanical movement


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a simple two-handed Mercury this morning.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16486707


New strap? That's a crazy looking buckle.


----------



## Eight49 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nothing like a simple 649X movement.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with this one


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Pilchuck (Jul 26, 2021)

Halios Universa


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A dive watch I can say I actually like.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a boring Seiko.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC chrono today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Ricktock said:


> View attachment 16523302


The hands are curved to match the dome shape of the plexi. I have had this watch for many years. I was wearing one day and was asked if I was wearing my Grandmother's watch.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Pilot Chronograph Berkut, has a Poljot 3133 movement


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa bronze


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

1964 Seamaster 30. Cal 286. I was messing around with my iPhone’s camera settings and photography angles this morning.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## jessemeyer (Sep 29, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> View attachment 16530263





snowbongo said:


> View attachment 16530263


Beautiful watch & photo! I'm guessing that's a Forstner BOR bracelet? I just put a Forstner rivet bracelet on my Serica WMB and love it! Can't believe I waited so long to check out the brand. Great quality and very unique. I now want one of each of Forstner's offerings LOL. I'm thinking I'll get the BOR next. Thanks for sharing


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

jessemeyer said:


> Beautiful watch & photo! I'm guessing that's a Forstner BOR bracelet? I just put a Forstner rivet bracelet on my Serica WMB and love it! Can't believe I waited so long to check out the brand. Great quality and very unique. I now want one of each of Forstner's offerings LOL. I'm thinking I'll get the BOR next. Thanks for sharing


Good eye, Jesse! Close, it's an all-brushed BoR from Bulang & Sons. The similar option from Forstner is a mixed brushed/polished bracelet and equally nice. I agree, Forstner has all the bases covered and it's challenging not to buy something when visiting their site. 😉


----------



## jessemeyer (Sep 29, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Good eye, Jesse! Close, it's an all-brushed BoR from Bulang & Sons. The similar option from Forstner is a mixed brushed/polished bracelet and equally nice. I agree, Forstner has all the bases covered and it's challenging not to buy something when visiting their site. 😉


Doh! I've never even heard of Bulang & Sons, but I'm looking just now at the website, and of course I want one of each! That Gay Freres Ladder bracelet looks incredible. Thanks for putting me on to them! Some people accumulate watch straps, but I've always been a bracelet guy and seem to collect bracelets. I'm guilty of buying the bracelet first, and then purchasing a watch after the fact to match to said bracelet. This hobby is insane, and I love it LOL


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> Good eye, Jesse! Close, it's an all-brushed BoR from Bulang & Sons. The similar option from Forstner is a mixed brushed/polished bracelet and equally nice. I agree, Forstner has all the bases covered and it's challenging not to buy something when visiting their site. 😉


I am looking for a BoR for my SBGW231 and have my eyes on Forstner and Bulang, may I know what makes you getting the Bulang over Forstner?


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

SuperDadHK said:


> I am looking for a BoR for my SBGW231 and have my eyes on Forstner and Bulang, may I know what makes you getting the Bulang over Forstner?


No problem at all, @SuperDadHK. I preferred the all brushed links on the Bulang bracelet...a little less shiny. The Forstner bracelet has both brushed and polished links, making it reflect more light.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> No problem at all, @SuperDadHK. I preferred the all brushed links on the Bulang bracelet...a little less shiny. The Forstner bracelet has both brushed and polished links, making it reflect more light.


I wonder wouldn't it mismatch with the all polished case in real life?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## skspectre (Feb 22, 2015)

My Oris Artelier


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

SuperDadHK said:


> I wonder wouldn't it mismatch with the all polished case in real life?


Yes, but it doesn't bother me though.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Woke up wearing this. 









Cranked up and strapped on this


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Most of my watches are manual winding so this is hardly unusual, but I haven’t worn this one for a while.




  








US designed Westclox made in Scotland from 1959




__
Chascomm


__
Sep 24, 2017


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Wind it once a week..8 Day movement..


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

The only watch right now I am drooling over is the blue Hamilton Boulton mechanical watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Petite Seconde









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Jumphour


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

IWC F.A. Jones…


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

Skyraider


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema again


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## AllHorology (11 mo ago)

Tuesday cheers


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 100


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AllHorology (11 mo ago)

It’s still Tuesday somewhere


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Me, DK 105 with H 35








She, Aristo Retro SW215


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


That is really handsome. 


Having a great time….


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

This one, today:


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's a weird one. Keeps decent time and wears like it's not even there. I've a colleague at work whose family has bought from Bucherer's shops in Switzerland for generations, so methinks this is a jobber case/movement with a branded dial from back in the day when this was a proper sized gents watch. Please leave a comment if anyone out there has familiarity with older Bucherer watches or might recognize the layout of this 'lil guy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hertz11 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Bronze Flieger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just finished cranking.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parlon


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

None, but I have my first one in the proverbial shopping cart. I wanted to sleep on it so I could get a handle on whether that list translated into something I actually want to buy, and I think the answer is yes...but we shall see.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit slow off the mark (sorry guys)


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Junghans Bundeswehr



















The three vaiants


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Vintage handwind — I couldn’t decide which to wear so I’m wearing both of them today black dial am and white dial pm😄


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

When it was still Tuesday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Terra Incognita watch.ru2012 #3/100 44mm and Vostok Marine LE watch.ru2022 #3/10 42mm










Name "Vostok" was given to the Chistopol Watch Factory after Yuri Gagarin's flight on the Vostok-1 spacecraft. And this series of spaceships was named in honor of the flagship of the First Russian Antarctic Expedition of 1819-1821 on the sloops Vostok(Orient) and Mirny(Pacific or Peacemaker) under the command of Captain 2nd Rank F.F. Bellingshausen and Lieutenant M.P. Lazarev, the main goal and results of which was to find alleged a southern continent "Terra Australia", now called Antarctica.
Currently, the Chistopol watch factory "Vostok" produces watches and clocks entirely of its own full in-house manufacturing. 

Same cases the factory use from 1943. During the war, the plant was called the Factory of the People's Commissariat of Mine Weapons No. 835 (Second Moscow Watch Factory in evacuation) 










After the War with name Chistopol Watch Factory.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Alexander Shorokhoff 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thewatchidiot said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing that I immediately went to the Poljot24 website; fortunately for my bank balance they're sold out


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16671165


What type of leather is that strap? It‘s an amazing pairing with your Stowa!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

BRN said:


> What type of leather is that strap? It‘s an amazing pairing with your Stowa!


Thanks!

It’s a navy blue beaver tail strap from Aaron bespoke

Goes great with heat blued hands and blue jeans


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1970 Mercury.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

CORRIGIA01 Bronze Brown 47mm Diver with 26mm Lug width


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16668630


I love the aesthetic and simplicity of your Longines. I wish that they would offer a simple hand cranker in their current catalog.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

BRN said:


> I love the aesthetic and simplicity of your Longines. I wish that they would offer a simple hand cranker in their current catalog.


Thank you! The caliber inside was inherited from Record, a watch company Longines had acquired.

I doubt they'd ever offer anything like this in their current catalog, but 1970's Conquests are still a great value.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well...”wearing”...Seagull ST19 inside.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

OfficineCB said:


> CORRIGIA01 Bronze Brown 47mm Diver with 26mm Lug width
> View attachment 16679977


@OfficineCB, I just notice the rotor. This is not a 'hand cranker'.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> @OfficineCB, I just notice the rotor. This is not a 'hand cranker'.


I thought it had a rotor. You have good eyes. 
And too many jewels. 


Having a great time….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My newest hand cranker


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

It sez Automatic on the dia


jhdscript said:


> *Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chrono*


Oopsie! It sez “Automatic” on the dial


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> My newest hand cranker
> 
> View attachment 16688213
> View attachment 16688215


Awesome! How are you liking it? 

I've been wearing my Fears for the past 7 days, love this thing.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Awesome! How are you liking it?


Just over 24 hours in hand so still early days although, my initial impressions are very positive albeit, I'm not a watch expert.

I'm sure some will see the dial as boring but, I'm an old fart with diminishing eyesight so, I appreciate simple, clean dials. This is my first 9 o'clock sub dial so, a nice change of pace.

I was going to replace the OEM strap but, after it arrived, I realized the Habring brown leather strap is quite nice as well as comfortable so, I will keep it on. I may experiment later with different colored straps. If I wanted a dress watch, I could easily put it on a black alligator strap but, I'm usually dressed casually in jeans or shorts so, I opted for the brown leather.

Winding action is tight but, doesn't feel like a bad stiffness, more like a solid, well made, tight tolerance stiffness. That's just a seat-of-the-pants type feeling. As I said, I'm no watch expert. I'm tempted to wind it after just a few hours of wearing it.

After about 36 hours, it has gained 4 seconds.

It came with spare spring bars, gaskets and even a spare crown!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Just over 24 hours in hand so still early days although, my initial impressions are very positive albeit, I'm not a watch expert.
> 
> I'm sure some will see the dial as boring but, I'm an old fart with diminishing eyesight so, I appreciate simple, clean dials. This is my first 9 o'clock sub dial so, I nice change of pace.
> 
> ...



Great stuff. Did you ask for a custom, fully brushed case or am I seeing things? Love the way it looks!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

jmariorebelo said:


> Great stuff. Did you ask for a custom, fully brushed case or am I seeing things? Love the way it looks!


Good eye

Yes, I didn’t want a polished, dressy watch so I requested a brushed finish


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

17 jewel seikosha hattori movement in a 1960 timex 400.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin titanium (Poljot 2609 hand cranker inside)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Bought a new shirt yesterday, think it matches the Fears rather nicely


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New strap on the Habring2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

manual x 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

None  been sick. Don’t feel like babying my one and only hand cranker…it’s a chrono, after all.

It’s growing on me though. I kinda miss having to wind it. I was indifferent about it before now.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea-Gull ST-5


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Tick Tock Tick Tock,..Wound up this CLOCK…

“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

This is more of a wistful "what I'm NOT wearing" photo. I just found this picture I'd taken right before Pandemic era. It was a fabulous New Britain watch with a 6497/6498 Swiss movement. I had bought it for less than $200, used. Foolishly, weeks later, I flipped the watch. Still wish I could find another...










Chris


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

A bit late but these were the two I wore Wednesday and Thursday; both Sea-Gull ST19xx powered (and yes, hand crankers


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Strela Black Cosmos with Poljot 3133 movement


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New strap for the Habring2 from Aaron bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

Cranker crank itself:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah, this.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

417 es


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

This evening I am wearing my gold plated Omega Geneva with a cal 600 movement from 1969 while looking after the kids.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Alexander Shorokhoff Babylonian I...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin titanium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap….well almost.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mk1 mechanical.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Wempe


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Baltany; Sea-Gull ST3600 movement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Reverso Duo Grande - yes, with gym shorts & a tshirt.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Chinese watch on a German (Sinn) strap.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

Mondaine one of 400 pieces handwinding Limited Edition from 2012


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Not sure yet.

This one? IWC 8-Day Power Reserve.










Or maybe this one? Arnold & Son HM Perpetual Moon Phase.










Or perhaps this one? IWC Pure Classic.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Dornbluth 99.1-M









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

656 on a nicely seasoned MP


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Airain type 20










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

1947 Longines 5774 Marine Nationale (French Navy).


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mk1 mechanical


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Serica


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Epos doing skeleton Sunday with awesome Roman numerals in this exceptional design. Great decor and first class engraving


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Shorttslake (5 mo ago)

my 1908 Vacheron.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Here's my Ollech & Wajs "Ocean Master" yacht watch:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Shorttslake said:


> View attachment 16866250
> 
> my 1908 Vacheron.


Is it from 1908? Watches from that era were mainly pocket watches, I recall. 

Doesn’t say Geneve or Swiss. Odd. 


Having a great time….


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Longines 5774 Marine Nationale, this time on an A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 17 Jewel two-handed.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Gruen Precision.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

On my wedding anniversary I am wearing a Tudor from the 1960s.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

This one!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Wearing my grandfather's Elgin A11 from 1943/44. He passed 30 years ago today. My grandfather wasn't enlisted (he told me he won the watch in a card game!), but he was a "contributor" to the war effort in the U.S. as a welder. He worked at the historical Kaiser Shipyards in Richmond California at Yard #3 (still standing). There, the Liberty ships were built at record speed.









I love the watch for several obvious reasons, but one of them is because the watch is such a joy to wind. Look at the size of that crown in relation to the rest of the watch! BTW, the diameter is 32mm, and it looks quite small on my 7 3/8" or 187mm circumference wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I love this watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B again. Aloha!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

** Incorrect Theme **


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger bronze


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artee (Jun 27, 2017)

1st handwinder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

The mighty, mighty M.O.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## migoode (Oct 28, 2021)

Weiss 38mm Field Watch, ETA 7001 ebauche handwound movement.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

thewatchidiot said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is lovely 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

A lil guy on a jubilee bracelet


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Mvtt98 (3 mo ago)

This is a fun one that I got for the dial.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Tribute to heritage


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Voters Choice Timex and Kodak box top mail in watch.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

,


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Aviator 24hr


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962 21 Jewels.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## degroot321 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

love it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Epos manual wind skeleton Sunday style


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Whynes (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

With the Longines Heritage 170th anniversary


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Valjoux 7734


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1979 17 jewel, and earlier in the day a 36mm stainless Mk1 mechanical


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Wearing the exact same mk1 mechanical today too 😆


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I've done a minor facelift on my Ollech & Wajs -- I found a different color NOS dial & hand set


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Farer Durham...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

John Price said:


> Farer Durham...
> View attachment 16995933


What a dial….beautiful 🥰


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

HKED project watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Blakege (2 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

My first


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

I just cranked it this morning actually. Not only a super nice action, but a very hard stop at the end. No way to mess it up.

Classic. Timeless. Cool.


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

usccopeland said:


> My first
> 
> View attachment 17017698


This is what I’m talking about. Timeless. Cool. Classic. Perfect from day 1. No need to change it.

Reverso. Royal Oak. My little Hamilton. No need to change them.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The movement is the inhouse Nomos Alpha


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## razalizulkifli (2 mo ago)

Cranked this boy today. All 80hours of it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parlon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time….


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1970 “super thin.”


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I've decide to put my O&W on a Nato strap for a while. I like the way it brings the colors together and makes the straight case-lugs look a bit more curved. Comfortable as well!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## CasualAbuser (6 mo ago)

Reduced my collection down to two watches..one of which is a beloved hand cranker. It's the watch on the left which is a decompression timer too!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1967 Marlin.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> View attachment 17037025


Incredible combo - well done!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

-


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> -
> 
> View attachment 17065920


You actually got it, awesome! Does it match the expectations?

As for myself, it's been a loooooong time since I last posted in our beloved hand cranker thread (back in June!). Here's a new photo:


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> You actually got it, awesome! Does it match the expectations?
> 
> As for myself, it's been a loooooong time since I last posted in our beloved hand cranker thread (back in June!). Here's a new photo:


Thanks j, yeah actual availability post announcement a lot faster than I would have expected, an additional tip of the hat to RL for that! Has definitely met expectations and then some. Like the Tiffany Square, depending on lighting the dial can move from snow white to a grainy silver, very nice. And the deep-black numerals sitting up from the dial surface is awesome.

The photos of your two beauties is insane, wish I could do the same!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## pandahatch (3 mo ago)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Thanks j, yeah actual availability post announcement a lot faster than I would have expected, an additional tip of the hat to RL for that! Has definitely met expectations and then some. Like the Tiffany Square, depending on lighting the dial can move from snow white to a grainy silver, very nice. And the deep-black numerals sitting up from the dial surface is awesome.


Great to hear that!



> The photos of your two beauties is insane, wish I could do the same!


Well you had a blue Fears and anordain in the past 😁


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Inspired by Orsoni:











Having a great time….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Wearing this one that just arrived Saturday afternoon!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

HMT White Pilot Watchuseek limited edition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


this one has been on my radar for a while....to get a fun california dial. how do you find this one? it's 34mm right? thought it might be a tad small but it's such a fun watch it seems with the strap etc.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> this one has been on my radar for a while....to get a fun california dial. how do you find this one? it's 34mm right? thought it might be a tad small but it's such a fun watch it seems with the strap etc.


well i love this case- timex has used it over several recent models. it’s a model in the “marlin collection” originally developed for the quartz JDM version of this watch. yes, it’s a 34, and if you are into vintage fitting (i am) it’s a delight. here is the quartz version, also in 34-no longer in production but you mentioned calif dials…even the caseback is lovely. thanks!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A grey and rainy day outside seems like a good day to stay inside and work a puzzle


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

17 jewel two-hander from 1980


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

The only true hand cranker with no auto capability old faithful …


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


>


Always faithful.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

PanoInverse


----------



## Yakswak (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

This is the Santos Dumont extra large with the hand wound modified Piaget movement. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Val 7730 inside


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm rocking my vintage Bulova FlipTop!
I love the articulated lugs and engraving around the crystal
A fun and quirky watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

can't believe I just noticed this thread... it's the one for me...1948 Heuer chronograph with valjoux 77 movement 🤪


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Troygo (2 d ago)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Troygo said:


> View attachment 17153092


Nope. Says self-winding, not a handcranker. Reading comprehension fail 
Nice watch, though. 

Edit - I see you are new to WUS, welcome. Hope you enjoy your time here with us. 


Having a great time….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

